# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Kad ogladni jesti će - hoće li stvarno?

## Vrci

Rečenice koje se često ponavljaju kad god je tema dječje nejelo - "pusti da ogladni, jesti će onda" "kod mene nema biranja, što je na stolu jede se" "nema dizanja dok ne pojede"
Meni se čini da to ipak govore mame koje se nisu srele s ekstremnim mučenjem po hrani. Ili se varam? Da li je to recept za dijete koje krene samo jesti i sve?

Moj malac je dijete koje od prve minute rođenja ne voli hranu. On nije ni u rađaoni htio spojiti se na sisu i dojiti, dok je malena cijelo vrijeme ležala na meni i ustima tražila sisu, lizala i sisala. 
On nije htio ni dojiti, ni vući,uveli smo ad, i to je bila muka iz dana u dan. Dohrana, koliko sam tu živaca izgubila i suza izplakala, vikala, šizila, ali ništa.
Ove godine u 10 mjeseci je dobio pola kile. Ima 15,5kg sa skoro 5 godina. Mršav je, znam, previše. Nemam mu gdje kupiti hlače, trenirke u jednom/dva dućana. Čak mu pidžame masovno spadaju.

Ali on ne voli jesti, ne želi jesti. Svašta smo pokušali, i dosta toga u krivom smjeru. Zbog mog straha da je mršav, da mora barem nešto pojesti, ne mogu ga ostaviti gladnog jer je ionako kost koža. Jeo je uz tablet, uz crtiće, mi ga hranili, jeo u boravku, ma nula bodova, sve isto.
Jeo je i razne lino pauljice, voćne jogurte, svašta sam mu davala da barem dobije kalorije. Već godinama to ne želi jesti. Jede ono, 20ak namirnica. Varivo nikakvo. Juhe ga moramo hraniti, kao i većinu ostalog.
Tvrdoglav je i kazne ne pale.

Ostao je bez tableta zbog ponašanja kod zubara, ne dira ga. Voli igrati Minecraft s tatom, od jučer je bez toga, i ništa. Ko pubertetlija. Jutros hoće doručak, pohani kruh. Al na kauču uz crtiće. Ajd dam i to samo da pojede. Ne, on bi da ga deda hrani. Ne dam (jedva jer je deda slab na njega). E onda u pola sata nije pojeo skoro ništa, prebacila sam mu na stol i gotovo. Krenuo plakati, ja bacila doručak. Sad me žica keks, ne dam do ručka.
Sendvič za večeru jede po sat i pol. I svaki puta kad mu ga želim uzeti plače i kaže da želi jesti.

Ne mogu se više tako boriti, muka mi od obroka. 5 godina i ne bi sam jeo. Da ga ne nahranimo do kraja valjda bi bio gladan? On pojede tek toliko da zatomi glad i onda šiba dalje.

Znam da mu previše titramo, da sam možda bila previše popustljiva, i eto voda je došla do grla.

Kako da ga sad preodgojim? Da ga pustim gladnog, da padne na 13-14 kila (muka mi od same pomisli, jer mu to i jedna bolest napravi)? Što, kako?
Em ne želi mirno jesti, em bira namirnice. 
A ja sam na rubu snaga

Idemo u siječnju kod gastro u klaićevoj, tamo ću tražiti savjete. Ali mislim da ću puknuti do kraja prije toga

----------


## Peterlin

A da provjeriš šećer? Imate li dijabetičare u obitelji? To je samo primjer...

Mislim, ZDRAVO dijete će jesti kad ogladni, ali ima cijeli spektar stanja koja mogu izazvati takve reakcije djeteta, a ako ostanu neprepoznate - eto cirkusa...

Bolje je provjeriti. Samo idite u Klaićevu - reći će ti ima li alergije ili neke druge probleme zbog kojih ne jede.

----------


## Vrci

Krvna slika je ok,kad god smo radili.

Mislim jede on kad ogladni. Al ono sto voli, i onak, toliko da vise nije gladan.

Nit bilo sto novo da bi probao. Meni se ne da vise kuhati par istih stvari za njega. Beba jede sve sto joj dam,polako jede kao i mi. A njemu jos posebno kuham

----------


## Vrci

E da, jeo bi on svoje jos vise da ga mi hranimo. A i to vise ne zelim

----------


## Peterlin

> Krvna slika je ok,kad god smo radili.
> 
> Mislim jede on kad ogladni. Al ono sto voli, i onak, toliko da vise nije gladan.
> 
> Nit bilo sto novo da bi probao. Meni se ne da vise kuhati par istih stvari za njega. Beba jede sve sto joj dam,polako jede kao i mi. A njemu jos posebno kuham


Suosjećam...

Ono što bih ja pokušala - ponuditi nešto novo, ali voditi računa da bude jaaaako slično onome što inače jede.

----------


## anabeg

Najstarija mi je najveca izbirljivica i dan danas..i mislim da je to tako iskljucivo mojom krivicom. Od pocetka nije bila neka izjelica i ja sam uvik spremala ono sto sam znala da ce pojesti. Kasnije je te "krive drine" bilo tesko ispravljati. Mlada kcer i sin su bili na dobrom putu da budu isti kao i ona. Mlada kcer je pocela preuzimati taj obrazac ponasanja od starije: fuj ja to ne volim, to je bljak. E bome ti nije ni fuj ni bljak jer nisi ni probala. Probaj.
Kako sam i napisala najstarija je i dan danas najveca izbirljivica, ali ipak pojede i ono sto joj nije drago..nisu to neke kolicine i redovno je zadnja za stolom, dok smo mi svi vec odavno pojeli ona jos uvik sjedi i ima jos pola obroka ispred sebe. Ne tjeram je da mora polizati tanjur.
Sigurna sam da sam mladima popustila na nacin kao i najstarijoj da bi danas imala 3 maratonca za stolom. Koja se natjecu ko ce sporije pojesti bilo sto zeleno sa tanjura.

----------


## čokolada

Ja bih prvo izbjegla cirkuse po kauču, s TV-om, dedom itd.
 Jede se za stolom bez iznimke. A onda bih što je više moguće izbjegla osobne i vidljive emoc. reakcije na nejedenje (jedi na lusteru samo da pojedeš, umrijet ćeš od gladi, kršenje ruku, panika i sl.).

----------


## marla-s

> Krvna slika je ok,kad god smo radili.
> 
> Mislim jede on kad ogladni. Al ono sto voli, i onak, toliko da vise nije gladan.
> 
> Nit bilo sto novo da bi probao. Meni se ne da vise kuhati par istih stvari za njega. Beba jede sve sto joj dam,polako jede kao i mi. A njemu jos posebno kuham


A sto voli jesti?

Ja nemam ovakvih iskustava ali vjerujem da ti je tesko. Ja sam svog od malena hranila za stolom (u blagavaoni nema tv-a), bez zabavljanja. Ako nece pojesti do kraja ili uopce, pustim ga da ode od stola, ali onda nema ni gluposti kojima bi se hranio (slatkisa, grickalica). 
Imam sestru koja je kao dijete morala biti zabavljana za svaki zalogaj. Moji roditelji su doslovno radili igrokaze po kuci da bi ona progutala nekoliko zlica. To su bile drame, cirkusi. 

I dan danas moji prema svom unuku imaju takav stav da se mora to pojesti. Ne mora, izvoli se udaljiti od stola. Ja ti necu biti animator za prehranu, a junk food i gluparije od hrane zaboravi. 

Sad jede govedinu, juhe (iako uvijek cujem protestnu notu kad mu je serviramo), ribu na sve nacine. Ok, ne voli grah i kruh sa sjemenkama. Nema problema, ni ja recimo tripice ne jedem. Ali da ce dramiti oko svega za stolom - nece.

Takodjer, nisam nikad isla za njim i hranila ga (kako su moji u obitelji radili sa sestrom). Jede se za stolom i to je to. Nema kauca, ulice, hranjenja u sobi pred PS4 itd.

Ok, kazem, ja sam se nagledala sa sestrom i roditeljima tih mrsavih koje moras izmoliti da otvore usta, pa sam se valjda i zbog toga od pocetka postavila drugacije (stroze)

Ako je zdravstveno sve ok kao sto kazes, ja bi mu na tvom mjestu radila hranu koju preferira (nacin pripreme), no sa namirnicima koje su nutritivno bogate i potrebne ljudskom tijelu. Kupovne vocne jogurte ne bi nudila (samo da bilo sto pojede) i slicno sto u sebi nema nutritivnih vrijednosti, ali je zato prepuno rafiniranih secera i umjetnih aroma. To je za smece, a ne za djecu.
Pazi na unos proteina, vitamina i minerala i to po mogucnosti da ih dobije iz zdravih namirnica.

I mijenjaj malo po malo, uvodi nove stvari postepeno (ukljucujuci i ponasenje pri hranjenju - kakvi tableti za vrijeme jela? nema toga). Nema potrebe teziti  promjeni od danas do  sutra, kad je to nastajalo u periodu od 5 godina. Hocu reci, nemoj se obeshrabriti, biti ce sigurno dana kad ce biti  tesko i kad nece sve teci po planu. Ali boze moj, sve je to normalno. Polako, strpljivo, bez frustracija i prevelikih ocekivanja, ali i bez predaje.

U obitelji smo imali klinca koji je bio alergican na mnogo namirnica. I to je dijete bilo kost i koza, blijedo (prozirno), a hranili su ga iskljucivo leso tikvicama. I dalje je alergican na mnogo toga, ali je u medjuvremenu prosirio repertoar omiljenih namirnica. Trenutno ima 23.godine, cca 185, a kila mu definitivno ne nedostaje (to je komad jakog momka) i to uz sve alergije koje i dalje ima.

----------


## Vlattka

Imam jednu s kojom se navlacimo oko jela, al nije bas strasno,tako da nemam neka iskustva posebna za podijeliti. U prvom postu mi je zapelo za oko da zeli keks,ali ne moze prije rucka.
Jasno mi je da nije cilj poticati da baca ostalu hranu i za minutu jede kekse, ali ako je takav problem s tezinom i svasta pokusavate, zasto da nuzno ceka vrijeme za rucak?
Mislim,ne kazem da je krivo,samo se pitam.

Poslano sa mog SM-A520F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Mima

dobro je napisala čokolada, što manje cirkusa oko hrane i što manje pokazivanja emocija. Ja sam tamo na nekoj temi napisala da sam zadovoljna kako sam "odgojila svoje izbirljivo dijete, ali pri tome sam zapravo mislia na to da sam unatoč njenoj mršavosti i svojim slabim živcima uglavnom uspjela izbjeći cirkusiranje oko hrane. ALI moram priznati i pripomenuti da je moja kći nakon uvođenja dohrane zapravo jela, premda u malim količinama i imala je malo kila - ali nije odbijala hranu, jela je relativno dosta namirnica, znači jela je, nismo imali ovakve probleme. Mi smo imali jako velike probleme dok smo ju hranili adaptiranim, tu smo se stvarno jako namučili, tako da smo kasnije zapravo bili oduševljeni kako ona jede. (zato su me povremeno znali zaprepastiti komentari drugih ljudi da slabo jede).

Ovako iz iskustava drugih ljudi, a imam petero djece koja nisu jela u familiji, bih rekla: što manje cirkusa, što više reda, neka jede što voli, nemojte ga prisiljavati da jede što neće, što više se trudite oko kalorija, i ne znam to objasniti: nadzor ali ne pritisak.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja sam bila izbirljiva kao dijete. Nisam voljela jaja, pečena, pogotovo ne kuhana. Smrdjela su mi.
Nisam voljela kuhano pileće meso. Smrdjelo mi. 
Nisam voljela hrpu variva. Jer su bila raskuhana. 
Nisam voljela juhe s traljavo narezanim peršinom, jer nisam voljela peršin.
Nisam voljela pohani kruh jer je bio debelo narezan, i onda je dio unutra bio loše spečen.
Nisam voljela ništa iz ružnih zapečenih zdjela, a takvo je bilo gotovo sve.
Nisam puno toga voljela. Nekad sam živjela samo na stvarima iz trgovine i rafiniranom šećeru. Nekad ni to.
Nije bilo drugačijih jela. Sve je bilo uvijek ustaljeno, isto, pa nisam imala između čega birati.
Ali takva je bila i moja mama kao dijete. Isto je bila mršava. Isto mi se žalila na kuhinju njene mame.
To se popravi kasnije kada čovjek ima više slobode sam napraviti obrok na način kako njemu odgovara.

----------


## Beti3

Vrci, pa 20 jela je jako puno jela.
Da je moja htjela više od 5,ja bih plesala na kiši. 
Paštu s putrom svaki dan, mjesecima. Nema veze, dobiva i kalorije i masnoće i ugljikohidrate. A vitamine? Kad je voća u vrtu, jela bi, kad ne, našla se koja voćka i u dućanu.
Meso ni slučajno, osim ponekad, pohanu piletinu. Povrće ništa, osim svježeg krastavca.
Malo po malo, jelovnik se proširivao, a ja sam, zen, kupovala Pikovit, Sanostol i ine, iako sam protiv umjetnih vitamina.
Najbolje je olabaviti i davati samo ono što želi. Svaki dan isto. Ali i ponuditi novo, jogurte, monte, svježi sir, što god ti padne na pamet. Moja ne bi bila probala što neće, ma ni po cijenu...ničega. Ni McD nije palio. 

No, dođu leta i pamet, i ona jede, skuhano baš kako hoće, vitka i dalje, i neka je. Meni nije problem procijediti gulaš, napraviti pire bez mlijeka i tako neke gluposti.
Zaboravila sam palačinke. To je bilo svakodnevno jelo, dugo, dugo. Gole  :Smile:  Mlijeko, jaja, šećer, brašno. Ma, super hrana, hahaha.

----------


## sirius

> Ja bih prvo izbjegla cirkuse po kauču, s TV-om, dedom itd.
>  Jede se za stolom bez iznimke. A onda bih što je više moguće izbjegla osobne i vidljive emoc. reakcije na nejedenje (jedi na lusteru samo da pojedeš, umrijet ćeš od gladi, kršenje ruku, panika i sl.).


Tocno tako.
Samo maknuti cirkus i emocije iz hranjenja. 
Sve ostalo ce se sloziti.
Ili nece. Pa ce i sa 17 godina jesti samo 20 jela.

----------


## Argente

Neće. Bit će nervozan i nepodnošljiv i bit će svađa i upropašten ostatak dana do spavanja.
“Meni bi bogme jeo” spike dolaze od onih koji iskonski ne razumiju što je nejed: ne, to nije onaj koji odbija mrkvu i špinat i lešo meso, to je onaj koji odbija i pire i pohano i bananu i čokoladu. Sad, kad me nebo nagradilo svejedom koji plače ako ne sudjeluje u svakom zalogaju svakog ukućana, sad sam još luđa na ta pametovanja.

Sigurno se sjećaš mog nejeda, obitavale smo na istoj temi. Danas jede puno više nego nekad, ali i dalje su to borbe ako je obrok izvan njegove zone prihvaćenih namirnica, ili ako je taj dan jednostavno neraspoložen za jelo pa ni ziher-namirnice ne pale. Nekad divljam, ucjenjuje, mitim, hranim, ne puštam od stola po sat i pol - a nekad pustim i ne jede ništa. Ali meni je to lakše nego tebi jer on ima dobru kilažu (očito sada ipak više i kaloričnije jede od tvog). Kad počne histerija prouzročena glađu, ja tutnem bananu, kroasan, jer ne želim stalno maltretirati cijelu obitelj i mijenjati svima dnevni raspored samo da bi on pojeo brokulu.

Što htjedoh reći, ako je zdravstveno u redu, ako je problem samo u tome što je najmršaviji u vrtićkoj grupi (koliko je visok?), tja, daj mu keks. Daj mu B vitamin za otvaranje apetita, supstituiraj željezo ako treba. Neka jede 20 namirnica. Ako možeš postići da u danu ima jedan normalan obrok - meaning meso i paradajz - nek mu doručak bude keks, a večera voćni jogurt koji si sama smiksala pa ako treba začinjen žlicom šećera. Ili jaje. Ili sendvič od sat i pol.
Jer svakodnevni, cjeloživotni šou u kojem glavnu ulogu ima on i njegovo hranjenje zaista može rezultirati time da shvati hranu kao sredstvo kontrole.
Tako da iksam zadnja 4 posta, iako se često ni sama ne uspijevam toga pridržavati...

----------


## Vrci

Ma dobije on kekse, al danas mu bas nisam dala jer je cirkusirao i cvilio.
On vam jede: piletina, puretina, tjestenina bez umaka, bolonjez, juhe bistre ako ga hranimo, pomfrit po malo, rizu ako bas mora, sendvice, grcki jogurt jagoda, sirni namaz, nesretne hrenovke, kajganu, pohani kruh. I voce svo. I kisele salate

Ne jede: frape/smoothie, nikakav lino, palacinke, pekmeze il namaze, muffine, kolace nula bodova. Jogurte nece, variva samo u vrticu i to minimalno. Ma sve sto bih mogla kalorijski napucati ne zeli

Znam da sam fulala s crticima,al kad uopce nije htio jesti, bio mrsav pa kao bude bolje. Eto tu sam zeznula.
Sad taj dio ispravljamo. Al on se milijun puta digne od stola i hoda uokolo, pa se vrati. Poludim na to.

Dedi smo rekli da nema vise hranjenja i da se svi obroci jedu za stolom. 

Malena je skroz obrnuta,jede sve, zica i nase. To mi sve sok


Visok je oko 110cm rekla bih. Ako gledam percentile tako oko 15 il malo nize je

----------


## Vrci

Citam i dopunjavam...
Monte i slicno je jeo prije,odavno nece. Ne jede ni sve kekse, recimo samo batons, pojede kinder pigvin, cokoladni puding, i cokoladice dosta prolaze

A ni slatkog ne pojede puno.

Davala sam mu raznorazne vitamine, nista se nije promijenilo. Sad jede one biorela cokoladice s vitaminima


Ne znam kako ga potaknuti da nesto novo proba. 2 puta probao palacinke, dignuo mu se zeludac. Muffin ispljunuo 


Mene najvise koci taj strah "sto ako jos vise smrsavi"

----------


## milasova8

Vrci, pa dosta namirnica on i jede..
Ja bi mu davala to sto voli uz ustrajanje na promjeni nacina hranjenja..
Koma je to kad ti je dijete nejedac..
A sto se tice duzine trajanja jedenja nekog obroka,i kod nas je to koma,jede po 2 sata doslovno,mogao bi citav dan biti za stolom i tu ga malo poguram pred kraj,odnosno dohranim ga jer nemam strpljenja cekati tolko dugo..

Vocni jogurt mu sama napravim sa svjezim sirom,bananom i sumskim vocem..stavi u casicu od tog jogurta kojeg voli. 
To je stvarno identicno vocnom jogurtu iz ducana ali puno puno zdravije.

----------


## Vrci

Ma taj grcki vocni jede uz ucjenu i hranjenje, koma

Najgore mi sto tuli ako mu uzmem hranu,a milijun puta kazem da nek manje prica i nek jede

Muzu sam rekla da idemo manje titrati. Hoces jedi. Neces, ceka te kasnije.

Rucao je juhu (hranila sam ga, znam sve, al s juhom uvijek kaos). Pojeo par komadica mesa, krastavaca i krumpira,kaze ne moze.
Pa sam spremila. Za sat i pol je rekao da bi rucao. Zicao dedu hranjenje naravno :rolleyes:
Evo sad je pojeo, dobio cokolade iz adventskog kalendara

Al sve to traje...

----------


## Argente

A ne znam, meni se to ne cini tako grozno jer izuzev slatkiša moj jede vrlo slično tvom. Ali ima 5g/122cm/23kg, dakle mora da su količine veće, a i sklon je debljini, zasad je to sreća  :lool: 
I primijetila sam, koliko god aktivan inače bio (a je, cijeli dan akcija u vrtiću, svako popodne parkić, od 2.god neka sportska aktivnost...) da otkad trenira plivanje 3x tjedno u malo ozbiljnijem režimu da više pojede..u one dane kad se vrati s treninga. Možda da ga upišeš na neki sport?

----------


## zutaminuta

> Al on se milijun puta digne od stola i hoda uokolo, pa se vrati. Poludim na to.


Evo i ovdje ću se načuditi oko tog tjeranja principa da se mora biti na miru dok se jede. Moji više pojedu ako doslovno rade krugove. Kažem "stop juha" kad dođu do mene i svakom ubacim u kljun. Tako pojedu više i prije nego da sjednem i čekam da oni sami počnu, i u miru pojedu. Čak mi je to i neralno očekivati od djece.

----------


## Vrci

A buduci da ga ne mogu zavezati za stolicu,sece i on. Al on se dize nakon svaka 2-3 zalogaja. I zato jede po 45min. Uz bebu zabavno jel

Ide 2 puta tjedno na sport,nije nista gladniji ni umorniji tad  :Laughing:

----------


## martinaP

Moja mama je sestri ostavljala male zalogaje po stanu. Kako bi naisla, tako bi pojela.

----------


## larmama

Ja imam iskustvo otprilike ko i Mima. Samo sto je moja dohranu usvojila puno kasnije nego sto je trebala i dojila je do tri godine. Uglavnom uvijek je bio odnos kilaže i visine na granici. I jela je jako malo. No u globalu raznovrsno. Znalo je biti teških trenutaka i pitanja što krivo radim. No nekako smo se uspjeli othrvati tome. 
A najmrsavije je izgledala negdje u šestom, sedmom razredu. Sjećam se jedne fotke s atletike. Božićna utrka i njih desetak ulazi u cilj držeći se za ruke, svi u tajicama i ne trebam reći da je moja izgledala najmršavija, a ujedno i najsitnija.

----------


## Kaae

Ja bih isto rekla, izbaciti dramu.

Imam jednog prosjecne velicine i jednu prilicno sitnu (za mjesec dana ce 3 godine, ima ponekad 12.7 kg posve obucena). On dugo nije jeo nikakvu dohranu, nakon toga je poceo sasvim ok. Ona je jela ok (ako izuzmemo eliminaciju 10 namirnica zbog alergija), ali otkako smo uveli jaja i mlijeko, odbija dosta hrane - ako ima mlijeka ili jaja, ne svidja joj se. Evo bas sam gledala, dobila je oko 500-600 grama od sijecnja 2018, a pise da je prosjek od 1.5 - 2.5kg godisnje od druge do pete godine zivota.

Kod nas je, a mislim da sam to pisala prije, oduvijek raspored takav da se jede za stolom (osim neke uzine, npr voce, ili naravno ako jedemo na putu) i da se ne zamjenjuje pripremljeni obrok drugim. Trudim se da svaki pripremljen obrok sadrzi barem jednu namirnicu koju vole i ne zivciram se ako jedno dijete jede samo brokulu, a drugo samo meso. Jedino pazim da ova s brokulom ne jede samo brokulu tjedan dana, svaki obrok. Kad netko nesto ne zeli, ne mora. Kad traze, dobiju to isto. Ako ne traze, ponudim ja nakon pola sata (ili dva, kako procijenim da treba).

Pedijatar nam je rekao na pregledu kad je sin imao godinu dana da je posve nebitno sto dijete jede na dnevnoj bazi, vec koliko pojede u tjedan dana i jesu li, u tom tjednu, zastupljene raznolike vrste hrane. Mi odabiremo namirnice, oni odabiru kad ce i sto ce jesti. Ja sam odlucila da mi hrana nikako nece biti nesto oko cega cu se osobito nervirati, ako uopce.

Racunam da je dijete koje raste, razvija se, prati krivulje (svoje, ne tudje), nema nikakvih problema zbog kojih treba cupati kosu.

(Naravno da bih se ponekad zapitala, ali nisam im, mislim, nikad dala do znanja da mi je bitno ili da me nervira. Zbog alergija sam se namucila, a i dalje se mucim jer mala uglavnom ne smije jesti van kuce.)

----------


## čokolada

Moja npr. nije voljela juhe jer je dugo trajalo to žlica po žlica....pa sam joj dala jednom široku slamku pa kad je skužila da juha može ići brže, nekako se sprijateljila s  njom.
Nekad poželi popiti juhu iz šalice isto da je se prije riješi.

----------


## miffy34

Potpisujem Žutu...
Ak te zamara da ga hraniš juhom, lijepo pricijedi i daj mu da popije, a ak je unutra povrće onda to lijepo u ruku ili vilicu i nek klopa. ili izmiksaš sve pa nek pije iz šalice ili ak je pregusta daš i žlicu pa nek jede i šetkara ak ga volja...
djeca nemaju strpljenja jesti a da nemaju ništa zanimljivo  u tim trenucima, rijetko kojem će hranjenje biti samo po sebi zanimljivo.

----------


## miffy34

vidim da me Čokolada preduhitrila po pitanju juhe...i moja često nema strpljenja za juhice.

----------


## miffy34

Pomaže u lijepo i / i zabavno servirana hrana...mijenjat tanjure  iz kojih jede i ne špotat ak sat i pol jede sendvič.

----------


## bubekica

Moja cetverogodisnjakinja pije juhu iz zdjelice, a to radimo i muz i ja, presporo nam svima na zlicu.
Vrci, on po meni jede dosta toga. Na tvom mjestu bih se malo pozabavila maskiranjem namirnica. Nama su sad u ovom zimskom periodu glavne krem juhe. Muskatna tikva, mrkva, brokula, tikvica, grasak, krumpir i sve moguce kombinacije navedenog na dinstanom luku i zaliveno vrhnjem. U sve umake za tijesto isto uvaljujem povrce - svima.

----------


## bubekica

Btw ovo kad place jer odneses hranu, jer mozda dio tog obroka i - ako ne pojedes nema deserta?

----------


## Kaae

I kod nas se juha cesto pije, a ostatak hrane iz nje jede vilicom.

----------


## Vrci

Ne, place jer hoce jesti. Desert kao takav ni ne trazi posebno, dobije tijekom dana. 

Ma ovo s juhama nema sanse. Ja ga hranim jer ju inace ne bi jeo. "Ne zelim to, zelim drugo jelo". Drugo jelo je iduci slijed, tak u vrticu zovu

Nema maskiranja kad on jede sve gdje se sve jasno vidi. Bolonjez prode jedva.

Vecerao je danas cistu tjesteninu, pa malo zacinjenu domacom svinjskom masti. Igrao se za stolom dzezvicom za kavu, jeo 40 min,al pojeo sve. Uz dizanje i setnju


Jedino sto nikad ne radim je trazenje da se pojede sve s tanjura. To meni nisu radili i na tome sam im zahvalna

----------


## Lili75

Vrci,

nisam pročitala što su cure pisale samo tvoj 1.post.

dakle imam u obitelji slučaj gdje apsolutno roditelji nisu slušali upute str.tima da se jede za stolom, da ga se pusti da ogladni a ne nutka non stop hranom, da hrana ne postane centar svih zbivanja i njihovih stresiranja, nažalost dijete danas ima 5 godina, katastrofa je što se tiče jela, još ni ne žvače krutu hranu kako spada, nije u životu pojeo bananu, kruh ni išta slično.

AkoBoga znaš, napravi nešto dok je dijete malo, ja pušem i na hladno kad vidim ovog malenog o kojem pišem.

Poslije ću pogledat šta su cure pametnoga napisale, ali znaj samo se neće od sebe riješiti, sjećam se tvojih postova još dok je dijete bilo mlađe i odmah sam prepoznala ovu situaciji o kojoj pričam. 

Možda brijem jer nisma pročitala sve tvoje postove samo prvi na ovoj temi.

----------


## Lili75

Vrci pa i tvoj je isto već 5godišnjak.nissm znala.
Potpisujem čokoladu i moram ti reći da ste fakat pogriješili s tim cirkusiranjem oko jela.
Mislim da ne trebaš brinut oko vrste namirnica al pod hitno mijenjat sebe muža i dedu i uvest pod normalno da se sam hrani, za stolom pa koliko traje traje nema veze. Ne bih dozvolila dizanja od stola, buljenje u ekrane.

A vi morate poravnit s tim da se neće izgladnit do kosti, maknite taj fokus i emocije s njegove hrane.

Dedi priprijetit. :Smile: 

Otiđi u Klaićevu,dobit ćeš listu ovakvih sličnih uputa al one nemaju smisla ako ih se nećete pridržavat.

Kažem.ne vidim problem u njegovoj prehrani i težini koliko u načinu na koji se hrani. 
Sretnooo!!!!

----------


## silkica

Ja razumijem :Smile: .Možda nije bio toliki cirkus,nisam dramila i nisam paničarila,ali uvijek sam ih morala posjesti i nahraniti.To sjedenje za stolom nije prolazilo,nema šanse kad su crvi u gu...ci.Dobro je dok je bila stolica za hranjenje,pa zavežem i nema mrdanja,ali kad su prerasle...To kad ogladni jest će,ma šipak.One su uvijek polugladne,nije njima nepoznat osjećaj gladi,one su se naučile na njega i nemaju problema s tim biti gladne.Moram im najaviti doručak/ručak/večeru i psihički ih pripremiti za taj nemilosrdni čin.One same nikad nisu rekle da su gladne,nikad.Primjetim po nervozi i neraspoloženju,pa ih natjeram na bananu,jabuku,voćni jogurt,keks,ma i čokoladicu,ako je između obroka.

Moram reći da je kod starije prošlo sa polaskom u školu.Sada sjedi za stolom i pojede ono što joj slijedi  :Smile:  ,mnooogo lakše.Isto ne tjeram da isprazne tanjir,pojede koliko god.Kod manje je proces pri kraju,nadam se istom kad krene u školu  :Smile:  .

----------


## mitovski

> A da provjeriš šećer? Imate li dijabetičare u obitelji? To je samo primjer...
> 
> Mislim, *ZDRAVO* dijete će jesti kad ogladni, ali ima cijeli spektar stanja koja mogu izazvati takve reakcije djeteta, a ako ostanu neprepoznate - eto cirkusa...
> 
> Bolje je provjeriti. Samo idite u Klaićevu - reći će ti ima li alergije ili neke druge probleme zbog kojih ne jede.


Hm, evo ja sam bila potpuno zdravo dijete koje je mrzilo jesti. Meni je to bilo gubljenje vremena. Hrana mi je bila fuj, pizza...bože sačuvaj kako to netko može jesti. Nisu mi ni junk mogli podvaliti.  Rebra su mi se vidjela. Iz vrtića i škole bih nosila ručak doma u džepovima. Srdelice u džepu...divno  :Laughing: 
Mama nije radila dramu, uhvatila bi ju ponekad muka, ali nije dramila. Tata je bio starog kova...ono nećeš se dići od stola dok ne pojedeš, pa bih ja tako po 3 sata sjedila za stolom, ali nije išlo u mene.

Nemam neki savjet, prošlo me, rebra mi se definitivno ne vide, ima me viška, a postala sam ogroman gurman. Prebacilo me tamo s nekih 16 i otkrila sam divan svijet hrane.

----------


## magistra

Vrci suosjećam... znam kako ti je...
Primjetno je da se kod djece izmjenjuju periodi kad su redovita kod stola i manje zahtjevna i periodi kad im se ništa ne jede, što je potkrepljeno dobivanjem na težini kad jedu i periodom "izduživanja" kad nakupljeno bude iskorišteno za rast. I tako ispočetka.
No osobno više ne "titram", isto mislim da sam s tim djetetu napravila medvjeđu uslugu, već si sami stavljaju u tanjur i što stave moraju pojesti. Tako ja imam psihički mir.
A isto si mislim da će u nekom periodu života otkriti hranu i postati svejed. Sad joj je 10 godina. Vidjet ćemo...

----------


## Tanči

Vrci,
Moja kći je odrasla na tijestu i mlijeku.
Ništa drugo nije htjela.
Ni meso, ni slatkiše, ni sokove, ni voće...
Apsolutno ništa osim golog tijesta bez ikakvog umaka, sira... i mlijeko.
Prvo moje, a kasnije kravlje.
I još je patila od GER do četvrte godine života pa je uglavnom i to malo što je pojela- povratila.
Počela je jesti u školi, u boravku.
S drugom djecom.
Nisam mogla k sebi doći kad mi je rekla kako je za ručak jela...neko lišće.
To je bilo varivo.
Danas jede sve.
Čak i bolje od mene i muža.
Pusti maloga. Ne titraj. Ne očajavaj.
Ne hodaj s hranom za njim.
Ne nutgaj ga non stop.
Ne moli ga da jede.
Ne hrani ga.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

Vrci, ja kao dijete gotovo nikad nisam osjećala glad, potrajalo je sve do 26.  godine kad sam se udala, a muž fenomenalno kuha (počeo je kuhati kao klinac u osnovnoj školi) i uz njega sam počela jesti
jednostavno sam skoro cijeli dan mogla biti na jednom pecivu, nisam bila gladna, niti bi mi bilo slabo, ne znam kako, imala sam desetak kila manje nego što je trebalo, a danas imam višak

----------


## Anemona

I ja sam bila dijete koje nista nije jelo.
Moji roditelji se nisu sekirali, ali je baka "pikala".
To je toliko eskaliralo da me tata svaki rucak nosio teti, da je doma za stolom bio mir.
Jela sam godinama samo: žgance, bijelu kavu, kruh, tijesto i vjerojatno jos nesto od bijelog brasna.
Cokolino sam pila na flasicu svako jutro jos valjda u prvom razredu, jer je tako mama bila sigurna da sam nesto pojela.
Nikad nisam osjecala glad i sve mi se gadilo.
Negdje u srednjoj sam pocela sve jesti.

----------


## mamitzi

Samo bi pokusala pruziti podrsku. Imam odbijaca dohrane i s 14 nije puno bolji. On nece pojesti ako je gladan a nema nista od nekoliko namirnica koje je prihvatio nego ce biti nervozan, jako nervozan. Vjerujem da bi izgubljen u sumi i sl.promjenio stav ali jos nista tako ekstremno se nije dogodilo. Spreman je jesti kruh pa se uvijek vrati ziv s  izleta ili iz posjeta.

----------


## mamitzi

Zaboravih reci, mislim sa su neka djeca jednostavno takva. Puno sam plakala i mislila kako ce se razboliti ali s vremenom imam vise povjerenja u njegovo tijelo. Posebno kad ga vidim kako odlazi van kuce dok mi jedemo lubenicu i sl. Postoji nesto sto njega strasno smeta a mi drugi ne osjetimo, tako mi se cini

----------


## Vrci

Sat vremena jede tanjur makarona, cistih, bez umaka. I dize se 34826480 puta da bi se bezveze setao. Rekao je da je gladan i da ih zeli jesti
Kad smo rekli da je dosta svega, nek jede il digne se i ode, tuliona i ne zeli vise

Pa ne mogu mu pustiti da jede dok god hoce,jer bi tako cijeli dan samo jeo,jedan obrok bi se pretocio u drugi

Osobito sam jadna jer sam danas prosla cijeli shopping centar i nigdje nema trenirke za njega, cak ni neke koja se lijepo da suziti

----------


## čokolada

Diže li se inače i od drugih stvari kad npr. nešto radi? (igra se, nešto slaže, crta itd.)

----------


## Lili75

Dobro pitanje čoksa.

Meni zaista nema smisla da.dijete sjedi sat vremena da pojede obrok.
Ja bi ograničila to vrijeme na neki maximum recimo 15-20min i nema dizanja dok se jede. Jeli bi svi za stolom. Poslije toga mičem tanjur i nema više. Još bolje zajedno s njim raspremit stol i maknut posudje.

Vrci potraži pomoć, neka ti netko da upute kkao se ponašati i drži se tih pravila. Već si od svega luda i jadna, pun ti je kufer. To je razumljivo.

----------


## Vrci

Da, inače ima malo slabiju koncentraciju (potvrđeno od strane psihologa). Dosta radimo s njim na tome da se popravi taj dio, i tete u vrtiću kažu da je jako napredovao. 
Ali da ja za 20min maknem hranu, on će plakati da želi jesti

Ni sama ne znam koji je pravi put... odgodili nam gastro za 10ak dana (dr ide na go  :Grin: ), tako da još malo čekamo...

----------


## Lili75

Vrci ne daj mu nazad kad cvili. Drugi put će znat da se treba malo ubrzat.
Ili mu najavi da je prošlo 15min i da ima još 5 min da pojede tako da zna unaprijed.

Ček jel idete u onaj centar za hranjenje one piknike? Ili je prevelik za te piknike?

----------


## Vrci

Idemo opcenito kod gastroenterologa jer smo radi nekih stvari sumnjali na neki gastritis il sto vec. Sad se kao popravilo,al ono, zao mi micati termin kad imamo problema

----------


## Lili75

A jel idete rješavat i ovaj dosta veliki problem hranjenja, usvajanje navike objeda? 
Pratim vas od početka imate isti razvoj situacije/isti koncept ponašanja od malena kao moj nećak i njegovi roditelji.

Da nisam vidjela sličnost od početka ne bi mi ni upalo u oči.

----------


## Vrci

Nadam se da cemo sto prije rijesiti. Uzela sam savjete odavde i ima nekih pomaka. Eto jede sam,jede za stolom, al to traje.
Namirnice jos ne mijenjamo, nek prvo ovo savladamo.

Rucak je gnjavio, kad se digao sa stola spremila sam. Trazio je za sat vremena i onda sve pojeo

Naravno zica crtice i zabavu,al to ne damo vise. Treba sad i on skuziti da je promjena stalna

----------


## Lili75

Ajd super i probajte i vi sjest s njim.za stol makar bezveze ti žvakala mandarinu.  :Smile: 

Možda ima i na netu tih lonkretnih stručnih savjeta.ja ne bi zazirala od razgovora sa stručnjacima u Klaćevoj jer lakše je kad čivjek dobije na papiru, pa se svako malo podsjeti.  :Smile:  a ništa te ne košta osim vremena učoženog za svoje dijete. Zašto ne?

----------


## Vrci

A on i trazi da sjedim uz njega za stolom i "cuvam ga". Da nije tak, evo sjedi dijete sat-dva. Ovak mi je to ipak previse.

Dok mala smaze svoj rucak za 10min  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Nemoj ga čuvat, jedi i ti s njim bar juhu.
Jel ga možeš nekako uštimat da jede koliko toliko kad i vi ručate?

----------


## čokolada

To je inače često kod hiperaktivne djece, moja se i danas s 14 g. nekoliko puta ustane za vrijeme ručka, prošeta do frižidera, pogleda što ima u hodniku, ode do prozora (navečer, tek kad mu se približi, skuži da su spuštene rolete pa ne može gledati što ima vani  :Grin:  ), onda usput skoči na WC, pa po maramice itd. 
Kad je bila mala, to je bila živa muka nahraniti je, samo uz čitanje slikovnica za stolom. Jednostavno nije imala živaca sjediti i jesti.

----------


## čokolada

Ovo je samo primjer iz iskustva, da ne bi bilo da dijelim "dijagnoze".

----------


## Vrci

> Nemoj ga čuvat, jedi i ti s njim bar juhu.
> Jel ga možeš nekako uštimat da jede koliko toliko kad i vi ručate?


Za vikend jedemo skupa. U tjednu jede sam kad se vrati iz vrtica. Nekad ja nesto zvacem uz njega,nekad ne


A je hiperaktivan, barem granicno, cini mi se. Il je do te koncentracije.
Recimo sjedimo i vjezbamo vjezbe koje logopedica dala,on se stalno vrpolji i ustane,pa sjedne i tak ukrug

----------


## Anemona

> To je inače često kod hiperaktivne djece, moja se i danas s 14 g. nekoliko puta ustane za vrijeme ručka, prošeta do frižidera, pogleda što ima u hodniku, ode do prozora (navečer, tek kad mu se približi, skuži da su spuštene rolete pa ne može gledati što ima vani  ), onda usput skoči na WC, pa po maramice itd. 
> Kad je bila mala, to je bila živa muka nahraniti je, samo uz čitanje slikovnica za stolom. Jednostavno nije imala živaca sjediti i jesti.


Tocno tako je bilo kod mojeg.
Dan danas jedva odsjedi na miru za stolom.
Nema dijagnozu hiperaktivnosti, ali sve znakove ima oduvijek.

----------


## Peterlin

> To je inače često kod hiperaktivne djece, moja se i danas s 14 g. nekoliko puta ustane za vrijeme ručka, prošeta do frižidera, pogleda što ima u hodniku, ode do prozora (navečer, tek kad mu se približi, skuži da su spuštene rolete pa ne može gledati što ima vani  ), onda usput skoči na WC, pa po maramice itd. 
> Kad je bila mala, to je bila živa muka nahraniti je, samo uz čitanje slikovnica za stolom. Jednostavno nije imala živaca sjediti i jesti.


I moji su prije znali šetkarati za vrijeme obroka, ali kad bolje razmislim, to je nekako prestalo do kraja osnovne škole, kao i razvlačenje obroka. Ustanu tu i tamo, mlađi zna skoknuti na wc nakon juhe, a stariji  ako npr čaše nisu na stolu, ali brzina jedenja se povećala (došla na normalu). Eto, ne bih to ni zapazila da nije ovdje spomenuto.

----------


## Vrci

Samo kratka scena od jucer, bas sam htjela podijeliti  :Grin: 

Dolazimo kod mene na posao. Kolegica slavila rodendan i bilo je hrane (naresci, pizza, kolaci, torta...). Valjda mu je 5 ljudi doslo: ajde ima kolaca, idi papaj, zelis li pizzu, dodi jedi

A on na svako "ne zelim". Sefica ga pita zasto ne zeli. "Jer ja to ne volim".

Skoro svi su bili u soku kako to da ne zeli nista. 
A sto da mu radim...


Pitala sam tetu u vrticu jel tamo uopce jede. Kaze jede, al jako slabo.
Ajd bar nije da uopce ne jede tamo

----------


## n.grace

Vrci, a da probaš s B vitaminom (ako još nisi), čini mi se da je to kod mene znalo otvoriti apetit kad sam bila mala

----------


## Lili75

Vrci jel on ima problem s dodirivanjem nekih namirnica i tekstura?

Ja znam dijete koje nije nikad dotaknulo kruh :/

----------


## Vrci

Pio je on svakakve vitamine, nema sto nisam probala

Nema problema sa teksturama, najradije bi jeo prstima cini mi se

Evo danas je bilo,ak si gladan jedi,ako nisi pospremi za sobom. Al slatkisa nema ako ne jedes normalne obroke. 
Malo je pojeo i rekao da vise nece 
Nema vise pregovora i ucjena i slicno

----------


## Lili75

Super Vrci pomalo ići će to. :Klap: 

I odlično da nema problema s dodirivanjem hrane jer to onda vodi u druge vode.

----------


## Vrci

I sjebala sam...

Krepana sam od cijelog dana. Sveki je dosla na vikend i vec od jutra krenulo... (A sto to mala jede, mozes joj vec sad dati piskote namocene u mlijeko). Kolaci, kuhanje, kupnja. Curi mi nos, kasljem ko luda,boli me glava.
On danas nije pojeo hrane za jedan posten obrok. Krece cviliti da ga buba busa, da je gladan, da hoce makaroncice.

Zadnjim snagama odem mu skuhati te makarone. Pojeo je 4-5 i rekao da vise nece. Jer se stalno dizao i igrao po 2-3min u sobi,pa dosao u kuhinji. Rekla sam mu nek jede za stolom il nek se igra bez hrane. Odabrao igru
Dirnuo mi zadnji zivac,ja sam pukla,on se rasplakao i nastao kaos

Sad sam u fazi "umri onda od gladi, ja ti kuhala vise ne budem" i placem od muke.

Isprike sto gnjavim, al ovo je kao neka grozna kazna. 

Jos se i s muzem borim jer on ima stalno pogodbe "ak pojedes/ne pojedes onda ovo ili ono", a to sam rekla da ne radi.

----------


## Lili75

Događa se pucanje Vrci, pa ljudi smo. Nije to ništa. Samo čuvaj živce radi sebe.
Jesi mu probala stavit na tanjur ono doslovce 3 da pita jel može dobit još?

I nema dizanja na 3 minute od stola.to je predugo sav onda bude rascjepkan 

A muž fakat griješi s tim ucjenama.probaj ga resetirat.

----------


## Vrci

Jesam, danas sam mu ja lijepo pojasnila kako nema ucjena, nema dizanja guzve,to je hrana, zna kad je gladan pa ce jesti. Ma savrseno sve, sto sam tu naucila i tako

I onda ja puknem i skocim si u usta  :škartoc: 

Ovo s malom kolicinom nisam jos probala

----------


## alef

Suosjećam... i razumijem. Moj sin je bio ovisnik o dojenju. Problemi su nastali sa početkom dohrane. Jednostavno nije želio nista, a ako bi mu se nesto slucajno i svidjelo, pojeo bi minimalnu količinu. Negdje do godine i po, dvije, to i nije bilo problem, razmišljala sam da ipak dobija iz mlijeka glavni dio onog sto mu treba... međutim, nista se nije promijenilo prekidom dojenja. I mi smo pribjegli jelu uz crtiće i zabavljanje i hranjenju “u neznanju” dok je okupiran nečim drugim...  on nije bio izbirljiv, ako bi ga animirali nečim i hranili pojeo bi sta god da mu damo, isto tako s druge strane sam ne bi pojeo nista. Eh sad, osim sto je bilo naporno u smislu da je potrebno bilo 3-5 sati u danu potrošiti na njegove obroke, i da je okolina uvijek tako puna savjeta... ja nisam bila previše opterećena njegovim nejelom jer sam bila ista takva sve do 8-9 g. I znala sam da će početi jesti  :Smile: 

To se i dogodilo otprilike sa 7. I dalje on ne jede tako rado, ako vidim da je već nekoliko obroka bilo tanko predložim da mu ja izdajem tanjir nečega (on jedva čeka to), ali dočekali smo da sam kaže da je gladan i traži da jede... u toku obroka na desetine puta on prestane s jelom i brblja sa sestrom ili ide piti vode ili donijeti nesto itd, pa ga napominjemo da nastavi jesti, ali puno je lakše samo reci: jedi, nego govoriti jedi i proganjati ga sa zalogajem koji uporno odbija...

----------


## Lili75

Alef zao mi je da ste to prosli al zaista ne razumijem jel tvoj savjet Vrci da ceka do 7. god? Sto ako.ni tad ne bude htio jesti? Da ceka do 10-te?

Savjeti se odnose samo na zdrav pristup hranjenju u smislu izbacivanja animacija, trcanja za djetetom, crtica, ucjena, poticanja samostalnog hranjenja I sl.

----------


## alef

Ne, nije savjet da čeka do sedme godine. Samo sam željela pružiti podršku, jer sam se borila s tim jako dugo, i jos nije kraj borbi. 
Nisam sigurna da imam koristan savjet, nesto konkretno što može primijeniti pa da bude bolje. Nažalost. Ja sam najviše bila luda upravo od savjeta, ma koliko bili dobronamjerni. većina djece imaju ponekad tih bubica s jelom, i kod njih pali ovo ili ono, i roditelji to nude kao rješenje - iz iskustva, pa im je teško shvatiti da dijete neće jesti ni ako mu obećaš crtani, niti ako mu prijetiš kaznom, niti ako ogladni, niti s drugom djecom, niti ako hrana bude servirana ovako ili onako, ako sam odabere sta zeli, ni nakon vitamina b, raznih sirupa za apetit, nakon sto se istrči, da neće nista, u bilo koje doba dana... da mu se diže želudac od spomena hrane, od pogleda na sestru koja jede, od pogleda na praznu kasiku, od rijeci: dodji da jedeš.

Kod nas nije koristio niti jedan savjet. I svi su dosli do zaključka da smo mi krivi sto dijete ne jede, da smo ga mi naučili na to da ga hranimo i zabavljamo itd. A to je ustvari zamijena teza. Prvo on nije jeo, pa smo mi iznalazili načine da ga nahranimo. Ponavljam, nisu to obične prolazne bubice... to je nesto sto je trajalo godinama. On je bio s težinom na 5 percentili od prve do šeste. Kad je imao 3 godine nije mogao savladati obrok koliki sam davala njegovoj šestomjesečnoj sestri koja je tek počinjala s dohranom, a koji bi ona smazala za pet minuta. Mi jedemo najmanje dva obroka svi skupa, vrlo često kao proširena obitelj, kuhamo kući, trudimo se da jedemo zdravo, svi uživamo u hrani, onako, bas smo gurmani... sin ne.

Zdrav pristup hranjenju... to smo počeli primjenjivati tek kad je bilo moguće bez svih nezdravih metoda. Mislim, sta je zdravo u tome da dijete pojede nekoliko zalogaja u čitavom danu, a iznimno je aktivno fizički pri tome? I isto tako drugi dan. I treći. Probali smo mi taj sistem: jest će kad ogladni, mnogo puta. Da, hoće, ali toliko malo, da je zanemarljivo. I neće to nadoknaditi naredni obrok. Nego naredni možda opet sasvim preskoči...

Ako dijete unosi neku normalnu količinu hrane, s nutritivnom vrijednošću, onda ga se može pustiti da jede kad može, i koliko dugo mu treba. Pa čak i ako ima boljih i lošijih dana, ako će npr. pojesti dobar ručak, nema veze ako preskoči doručak sasvim. Ako danas ne jede, pa sutra bude ok...

Ako ne, onda činiš sta znas i umiješ da pojede koliko god... jer bez kalorija, bez vitamina, bez minerala... jednostavno se ne može preživjeti. 

Jer nije to da dijete ne voli povrće ili ne jede hljeb ili neće mlijeko... ja se sjećam sebe, u dobi od 7 godina i doručka na stolu ispred mene... treba ga pojesti prije škole, a ja sjedim i gledam. Probajte zamisliti da vam neko servira tanjir narezanog kartona. Onako, obična smeđa kartonska kutija narezana na kockice. E to je taj osjećaj. Kao da tu nije hrana, već nesto potpuno nejestivo. Nikakvu potrebu, volju, želju nemaš da to probaš. Upravo suprotno. 

Moj savjet je ustvari da pokuša da se ne kida zbog toga. Ako može da jede sam, za stolom sa ostalim, u razumnom roku, super. Ako ne može uvijek, nije ni to smak svijeta. Vazno je da je zdrav... a pocet će i jesti, u nekom trenutku.

Izvinjavam se zbog dugog, možda beskorisnog posta.

----------


## Beti3

Odlično si to objasnila. Mojoj kćeri je većina hrane bila "karton", ali još gore što je mnoga bila "odvratnost". Srećom ju je tjestenina održala  :Smile:  I prozirna juha. 
S godinama bude bolje. Proširi se lista hrane.
Prihvatiti, nema druge i računati u glavi koliko je toga unijela u sebe. I umjetni vitamini, bolje ikakvi nego nikakvi. 
Nju je i vrt pun voća "spašavao", jer je to htjela.

----------


## Lili75

Alef ne trebas pojasnjavat, sve razumijem sta ste prosli. Zao mi je da je tako a opet ne daj Boze veceg zla.

Ali ja imam necaka od 5god koji jos ne zvace normalno, nije.nikad rukom dotaknuo kruh a akmoli ga stavio u usta I svasta nesto sto ne bih tu pisala, otuda moja zabrinutost I "frustracija" na ovoj temi jer meni se srce stegne kad on mali mis toliko vidljivo odskace i s njim se.nigdje ne moze otici pa ni.na plazu dulje od sat-dva
To zvakanje je strasan problem.

----------


## Mima

Dijete koje ne žvače sa pet godina zaostaje u razvoju i treba stručnu pomoć.

alef, odlično si ovo napisala. Činjenica je da ljudi u takvoj situaciji ne trebaju savjet nego trebaju podršku - jer su svaki savjet vjerojatno već dobili, a i sami ga isprobali još i prije nego što su ga dobili.

I naravno da je roditeljima grozno jer ih se još i opterećuje krivnjom. Ja se često zezam na temu "to je začarani krug", jer je to nešto što smo stalno slušali - dijete ne jede jer ste vi nervozni, a vi ste nervozni jer dijete ne jede. To vam je začarani krug! Mislim, bravo, imam dijete od dvije i pol kile kojem treba sat vremena da pocucla 20 ml mlijeka, kakva bih bila nego nervozna.

Baš mi kći ima Kishona, Kod kuće je najgore, za lektiru, pa sam se prisjetila tih pričica, i dobro sam se nasmijala jer i Kishon itekako primjećuje da su roditelji krivi za sve.

----------


## Jadranka

Alef, i moje iskustvo sa starijim je, makar blaze, slicno tvojem. To je jednostavno dijete koje je malo jelo i preskakalo pola ili vise obroka do seste godine. Pretpostavljam da je i njemu hrana jednostavno bila nesto sto ga nije zanimalo... Mozda kao taj karton koji ti opisujes. Sad sa skoro sedam jede, po meni, ok, u smislu da pojede sve obroke. Al to i dalje nisu neke velike kolicine, no pomalo rastu, pa se ne brinem vise. No on recimo do danas nije navalio na hranu sa onim zadovoljstvom s kojim mladji navali kad je gladan. A obojici smo pristupali dosta slicno kad je rijec o hrani. Zapravo, s mladjim smo bili puno popustljiviji kad je rijec o slatkisima, jedenju uz crtice i dalje od stola. Al mislim da to nema pretjerane veze s nasim pristupom hrane nego jednostavno s tim ne osjecanjem potrebe s hranom... 

A moj neki trik je, recimo, bio iskoristit svaku priliku u kojoj je gladan da nesto pojede... s teorijom da sto vise pojede, vise ce i biti gladan. Tipa odemo negdi di se izmori pa mu uvalim nesto kaloricno i fino, tipa fornete... I tu mi je stav bio, kad vec malo jede, bolje krafna nego jabuka. I ovo sto Beti kaze, ako oce svaki dan tjesteninu, nek jede svaki dan tjesteninu. A nove okuse ce usvojit s vremenom.

----------


## martinaP

> Alef ne trebas pojasnjavat, sve razumijem sta ste prosli. Zao mi je da je tako a opet ne daj Boze veceg zla.
> 
> Ali ja imam necaka od 5god koji jos ne zvace normalno, nije.nikad rukom dotaknuo kruh a akmoli ga stavio u usta I svasta nesto sto ne bih tu pisala, otuda moja zabrinutost I "frustracija" na ovoj temi jer meni se srce stegne kad on mali mis toliko vidljivo odskace i s njim se.nigdje ne moze otici pa ni.na plazu dulje od sat-dva
> To zvakanje je strasan problem.


Jesu bili na obradi negdje? Sigurno je samo zvakanje problem? Problemi sa zvakanjem u toj dobi obicno vuku i jos neke probleme.

----------


## casa

Vjerojatno nisu, jer njima takva hrana nije problem dovoljno velik da bi otisli negdje. Njima je sasvim ok miksat i titrat i udovoljavat. Tako sam ja dozivjela vecinu tih kojima dijete ne zvace normalno s pet godina. 
Poanta svega jest da je to samo hrana koja nam treba za zivot. I da najveci problem s tim imaju roditelji, a ne djeca. I da, roditelji jesu odgovorni za takav stav. Em genetski su prenijeli takvu sklonost, em su je potkrijepili zivotom. Pa tu odgovornost treba prihvatit, pa si oprostit, pa dat jest normalno. I to je najteze sto sam u roditeljstvu prosla. I roditeljima ne treba podrska, iako nju zele. Treba im otreznjenje i snaga. 
Za kraj, ako sam ja mogla, mogu i drugi. I sretno...

----------


## Lili75

Casa bas to otreznjenje I snaga.
Otisli su jednom dvaput, savjeta koje su im.dali strucnjaci se nisu pridrzavali, ajd mozda jesu dan-dva sto je apsolutno nedovoljno.

Dijete ne zvace, jako malo jede uz to da ga se hrani u svim mogucim situacijama I pozama, vrlo uzak odabir namirnica, miksanih of course, mrsav je, al  ima energije.otkud ne znaju ni sami.

Da ih pitas oni bi rekli da su potrazili strucnu pomici probali sa savjetima, a zapravo nije tako.

Ja sam.se umorila od diskretnog davanja nekih kontakata jer kad im.je receno da oni trebaju psih.pomoc, oni su se skroz povukli. Mali ne jede nista u vrticu po cijeli dan, bem ti njihov strucni tim I tete da s njima.ozbiljno.ne porazgovaraju.

Ovdje je u igri vise od obicnog nezvakanja I to je jasno ali ocito to ne zele prihvatit ni sad nakon 5 god.:/

Al nemma ja sta s tim, to jenjihovo dijete I njohov problem, naucila sam.se distancirat al svaki put kad smo zajedno kad to krene, srce mi se stisne.

----------


## jelena.O

Lili ali to dete ide u vrtić ili pričaš o nekom drugom,kak jede kad nije doma?

----------


## Vrci

Moj sad koristi "jest cu kasnije" skoro za svaki rucak  :facepalm: 

Znaci dobije s nama jelo, mi rucamo,on pojede malo. I onda kaze da ne moze, da bi jeo kasnije. Ne znam koja je to fora sad.
E da, i za tipa sat-dva stvarno trazi i pojede to sto mu ostalo

Danas se rasplakao jer je seka brze jela od njega. Kaze on meni, uspori seku da ne jede tako.
I da, ona pojede vise od njega,a sad ce jednu godinu. Vjerujem da ce ga s kilama brzo prestici

----------


## jelena.O

Znam da je kruh kod lili figurativno rečeno nešto za hranu,jel jede bilo što kruto

----------


## Lili75

Jelena.O pa ne jede ni u vrticu, ni nigdje. Jede samo kad ga naganjaju starci. Ne može ni bit s nekim, ako ga cuva baka mama sve pripremi, usitni i baka mu daje.

A kruh doslovce ne želi taknut,a kamoli stavit u usta. Kćerka mo je rekla da ga je zamolila da joj samo doda krisku kruha, rekao je: Ne bih ja kruh dirao! I nije, ono kao da je otrov a zapravo nije nikakva mljeckava textura i slično.:/

----------


## Vrci

I kod nas ulazak u novu s urlanjem. Ne zeli dorucak koji je rekao da mu radimo (kajganu). Hoce uz crtic. Ne damo. Hoce da ga hranimo. Ne moze.
Milijun rijeci je izgovorio,al ne jede. Bude poslije. Kazem ne, jaje se jede sad toplo.
I urlanje i suze i on se rastuzio. 
Kajgana bacena

Ne mogu vise, stvarno ne mogu. Pred njim pun tanjur kolaca, njemu sve fuj, ne bi ni probao

Svaki drugi dan neke njegove suze i pregovori. Ne mogu stvarno, meni je muka u zelucu na pomisao obroka i njega kako sjedi za stolom. Doslovce sam na rubu hraniti ga samo kruhom i suhom hranom jer mi muka od kuhanja i bacanja

----------


## pulinka

> Moj sad koristi "jest cu kasnije" skoro za svaki rucak 
> 
> *Znaci dobije s nama jelo, mi rucamo,on pojede malo. I onda kaze da ne moze, da bi jeo kasnije. Ne znam koja je to fora sad.
> E da, i za tipa sat-dva stvarno trazi i pojede to sto mu ostalo*
> 
> Danas se rasplakao jer je seka brze jela od njega. Kaze on meni, uspori seku da ne jede tako.
> I da, ona pojede vise od njega,a sad ce jednu godinu. Vjerujem da ce ga s kilama brzo prestici


Baš ovako je jeo jedan naš rođak kao mali. 
Njegov otac je dosta dominantna ličnost i inače odnos imeđu oca i sina nije bio sjajan, a u zajedničkim obrocima se to nekako suptilno primećivalo kroz očev govor tela i stalno odmeravanje šta, koliko, i kako je dete pojelo, i nikad taj govor tela nije bio afirmativan po dete. 
Vremenom, dete je razvilo svoj obrazac- pojesti nešto malo u zajedničkom obroku, zatim dovršiti sat vremena kasnije. 
Sad je to vrlo visok i jak momak, nimalo mršav.
Nije poruka ta da kod vas u porodici možda vladaju takvi odnosi, nego da je moguće da je dete počelo sam zajednički obrok da smatra za napetu situaciju koju bi radije izbegao ako može. 
Ja se sećam da ni meni porodični obroci nisu bili prijatni jer sam se uvek osećala kao da polažem test a ne da jedem običan obrok. Moja porodica je jednostavno stalno bila fokusirana na mene u meni jako neprijatnoj meri- iako sam dobijala pohvale a ne kritike.

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije do tog,nego on zeli gledati crtic il nesto deseto. A poslije nas redovno trazi da jede,a da mi sjedimo s njim za stolom.
Evo sad je dorucak jeo sam,pa je rekao da bi poslije jeo (jer je htio nesto drugo raditi)

Ni kad skupa jedemo ga ni na sto ne silimo. Pojedi koliko mozes politika.

----------


## pulinka

A to ti je slika moje starije u svemu. Nikad ne bi radila ono što bi kao trebalo tog časa raditi, nego nešto pedeseto. A onda bi baaaš jela onda kad apsolutno nikom živom nije zgodno da joj postavlja hranu i sedi uz nju. Nemam savet i nemam zapravo pojma kad i kako je počela da jede normalnije. Negde od početka predškolskog, mislim. Ali bude i sada da pojede ledenu slepljenu kajganu jer je imala preča posla za doručak.
Moj svekar ima isti obrazac ponašanja, to je čudo. U gostima nikad ne jede i ne pije sa drugima, nego traži da mu se servira posebno kad već svi davno i zaborave da su jeli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alef

Super da pojede malo odmah, jos bolje je to sto na kraju pojede sve, i jos to sam traži. Samo polako, biće sve bolje. I moj jos uvijek svakodnevno pokušava foru s crticima, ali uglavnom vise ne drami sto ih ne dobije... 

a sto se tiče toga da su roditelji krivi i da trebaju priznati odgovornost... da, zaista, u mnogo slučajeva je spletom okolnosti način jela-nejela uvjetovan navikama, linijom manjeg otpora roditelja itd. Ali postoji jedan mali broj djece, zaista postoji, koji ima dublji problem s hranom. Djeca koja imaju i nekih drugih razvojnih teškoća, možda neprepoznatih, nekih metaboličkih, neuroloških, vezanih za alergije, netolerancije na neku hranu, senzorickih itd. 
Ona neće jesti kad su gladna, neće tražiti kasnije. Onima koji se nisu s tim susreli, teško je povjerovati. Ali takve djece ima. Ima ih koji završe u bolnici, na infuzijama i u kritičnom stanju kada roditelji odluče da primjene teoriju “jest će kad je gladan”... (znam jednu takvu curicu)

----------


## Vrci

Sve mi je gore. Sad pojede 2-3 zalogaja i kaze da ne moze, da bude kasnije i da spremimo.
Rekla sam muzu da ga jedan dan ostavljam bez trunke hrane do vecere jer ovo je katastrofa

U cetvrtak klaiceva. Naruceni radi jedne stvari,a na kraju idemo radi druge i dulje traje

Mene samo zanima jel ima fizicki problem il psiha. Jer je moja psiha vec nastradala

----------


## Lili75

Meni se to kod njega čini psihički problem.
Pa jesi li ikada probala stavrno ga pustit da ogladni, ono on ne pita za hranu, ne daješ mu i tako 5-6 dana ? Daješ mu pit of course.

Tako su u Klaićevoj sugerirali iz stručnog tima mojima. Oni to nisu nikad probali i stoje u mjestu godinama.  :Sad: 

A vidim da i na tebe loše psihički utječe.
Zašto se nisi prijavila s njim za one piknike u Klaićevoj ? Ne mogu se sjetit.
Ipak imaju tim čjudi koji se bavi poremećajima u prehrani, pa probaš s njima.

Ako ti ne sjednu, a ništa al barem si probala. Ždere vas ova situacija jako, ne rješava se sama od sebe. 

Zašto ne probati?  Drž se draga!

----------


## Vrci

On bi cak i vise jeo da ga hranimo. Sa skoro 5 godina meni je to neprihvatljivo. I govori mi da zajebava, barem djelomicno. Danas je u par navrata trazio da ga hranimo.

Izbacili smo crtice/tablet i to je plus.
A pustim ga da ogladni. Onda me trazi bananu/jabuku/mandarinu...voce mu je naj.

U cetvrtak smo u Klaicevoj, bas me zanima kako ce tamo proci.

----------


## jelena.O

Ovisi kud ideš u klaicevu

----------


## casa

Mislim da ti je to psihicki i da trebas zajedno s njim psihologu. A ovo da ga pustis da ogladni je vatrogasha mjera. Bit je zasto dijete ne jede, zasto odbija zivot... Ovo je sve laicki, ali otprilike na to se svede struka. I tko to jos radi u obitelji? Privlaci paznju na sebe psihosomatskim teskocama... I ako si spremna priznat si tko je taj i zasto dijete odbija, onda mozes sama bez psihologa rijesit... pustajuci ga da ogladni. Ako nisi, kreni od klaiceve.

----------


## jelena.O

Neki doktori u Klaićevoj uključuju i psihologa,ali recimo kod mojeg psiholog nije nimalo pomogao,dok sama nisam tješila taj problem koji smo morali 
I da piknik ne znam kak točno funkcionira kod pravih alergičara,jer ispada da recimo moj bi mogao birati od manje jela nek doma,a kao u bolnici je svedski stol,ali moram priznati da sva sreća da nismo morali ići na piknike

----------


## Peterlin

> Neki doktori u Klaićevoj uključuju i psihologa,ali recimo kod mojeg psiholog nije nimalo pomogao,dok sama nisam tješila taj problem koji smo morali 
> I da piknik ne znam kak točno funkcionira kod pravih alergičara,jer ispada da recimo moj bi mogao birati od manje jela nek doma,a kao u bolnici je svedski stol,ali moram priznati da sva sreća da nismo morali ići na piknike


Meni se čini da play piknik terapija nije za alergičare, nego baš za ovakvu djecu kakav je Vrcin sin,  koji smiju jesti, ali iz nekog razloga ne žele.

----------


## Vrci

Bio je i kod psihologa vec, tamo ispalo sve ok. Doduse nismo se toliko hrane dotakli

----------


## jelena.O

U krivu si peterlin mala Lavko a je išla na piknik,ali on je mono alergičar

----------


## Lili75

Peterlim je u pravu. Piknici su za djecu koja imaju poteškoće kao Vrcin sin.
A to da je neko dijete uz to alergičar i završi na pikniku, zaista nema nikkave al baš nikkave veze s Vrcinim sinom.

Vrci pa ne kužim bili ste s njim kod psihologa a niste mu prethodno rekli za djetetov problem s hranom??!!
Pa kako će psiholog znat ako mu ne kažete ??!!

Tako ovi moji uopće nikad nisu rekli pedijatrici koje muke muče s prehranom a dijete 5 god.

X na casu, u načelu je to tako zato mislim da Vrci treba potražit stručnu pomoć, a ne zazirat od nje. Neće dijete dobit nikkavu etiketu a možda mu se uspije pomoć.

Da je Vrci to mogla sama rješit prije već bi riješila.

Sretno Vrci !!!

----------


## Vrci

A onda smo ga jos mi hranili, jeo je to sto je htio i nekako nam je bilo "ma rjesit ce se s vremenom". Poslali ga iz vrtica psihologu jer je postao malo osjetljiviji kako sam ja zavrsila na mirovanju u trudnoci, i zato sto se druzio samo s jednim deckom,koji ima probleme u govoru. Ma bezveze. 
Mm isao s njim i naravno nije se sjetio svega sto je trebao.

Al idemo na proljece na kontrolu opet,pa cu tad onda spomenuti ako prije ne bude nesto.

Pedijatrica nam je upoznata sa svime, tu imamo potporu. I uopce me nije frka etikete. Evo ide kod logopeda, bio kod psihologa, i kod gastro kao manji...samo da on normalno moze funkcionirati

----------


## zutaminuta

Slično kao kod vas:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Parenting/c...arved_her_out/

----------


## Lili75

Ako se radi o psihologu u vrtiću bez uvrede ikome, ja bi dijete odvela nekom drugom psihologu.

Naravno sudim prema našoj psihologici i koliko je stvari propustila uočit kod naše vrtićke djece. Ne znači da su svi takvi.
A logopedica vrtićka još jača, bude se to ispravilo samo pustite..pa djeca pred školom a ne znaju reć po 10ak slova. Ili prima djecu 1x tjedno ili 1x u 2 tj.
Ajme...
Al to sad nije tema pa da ne idem OT.

----------


## jelena.O

Lili ne ide mi u glavu jel to tebi pravi nećak ili sin od tetkine susjede,ako kužiš kaj hoću reći.jer ako je bliži rod onda je ipak trebalo to malo bolje srediti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ako se radi o psihologu u vrtiću bez uvrede ikome, ja bi dijete odvela nekom drugom psihologu.
> 
> Naravno sudim prema našoj psihologici i koliko je stvari propustila uočit kod naše vrtićke djece. Ne znači da su svi takvi.
> A logopedica vrtićka još jača, bude se to ispravilo samo pustite..pa djeca pred školom a ne znaju reć po 10ak slova. Ili prima djecu 1x tjedno ili 1x u 2 tj.
> Ajme...
> Al to sad nije tema pa da ne idem OT.


Slažem se. Ne radi se tu o uvredi, nego o specijalizaciji. Vrtićki psiholozi pokrivaju široki spektar smetnji i ne mogu im se posvetiti u detalje, a poremećaji prehrane su usko područje kojima se bavi relativno mali broj stručnjaka i nije lako doći do njih.

Vrci, za utjehu - ja sam svog starijeg hranila tj. dohranjivala do četvrte ili pete godine gotovo na redovnoj bazi, ali nije imao tih problema nego motoričkih (uzme žlicu u ruku i umjesto usta pogodi pored uha, zbog mikropokreta koji ometaju mirni položaj, a koji su izazvani njegovom urođenom neurološkom karakteristikom). Isto, nije mogao sunožno skočiti do pete godine, bicikl naučio voziti tek nakon desete itd. Mislim, jeo je on jabuku narezanu na šnite i slično, ali žlicom - dugo nije bilo šanse da pogodi usta. Bome, vrtićke odgajateljice su imale dosta razumijevanja (jer on se trudio, ali je često napravio krš i nered, a i znale su u čemu je problem). Do škole se riješilo. Ovo spominjem ovdje samo zato da naglasim da ima i drugih problema zbog kojih dijete ne jede ili izbjegava jelo. Ne vjerujem da je to u pitanju kod tvog djeteta. Ovaj moj je s vremenom sve savladao, ali i danas radije juhu pije iz šalice nego što jede žlicom, nije mu lako natočiti tekućinu iz boce a da ne prolije itd. Zahvaljujući fizijatrici iz Suvaga dosta toga se riješilo, a neurologu povremeno ode na kontrolu i danas, ali to je nemoguće riješiti do kraja. Njegov brat će uvijek lakše baratati lemilicom nego on.

Sorry na offt. Vrci, posavjetuj se sa stručnjacima i budi nježna, ali uporna. Sretno!

----------


## Lili75

> Lili ne ide mi u glavu jel to tebi pravi nećak ili sin od tetkine susjede,ako kužiš kaj hoću reći.jer ako je bliži rod onda je ipak trebalo to malo bolje srediti.


Al' kako JA to mogu malo bolje srediti? Nisam ja mama djeteta.

Ja sam pokušavala ukazat i usmjerit na stručnu pomoć, al ništa kao u zrak.

----------


## ellica

Prvo odgovor na pitanje iz naslova-ne,nece jesti.To govore ljudi koji nisu imale nejedace.To sam i ja mislila s 1.djetetom.
Da sva djeca jedu kad su gladna,da su roditelji krivi sto djeca ne jedu itd.
I o da je stigla ona i sva moja teorija je pala u vodu.
Imat ce 5 god.u 3 mj.i jos ne mogu reci da jede normalno.
U medu vremenu smo prihvatili da jede tako kako jede i to sto jede i svima nam je lakse od tada.
I njoj nadam se.
Pisala sam i sjecam te se Vrci.
Sto tebe vise brine -to sto jede malo namirnica ili sto ne jede sam?
Moja nikad nije jela,ni kao beba,s dohranom je skuzila da je ipak bolja cica i pocela cicati.
I dan danas jede mali broj namirnica,ne jede meso,ne pije mlijeko,nikakve salate....
Ja bih rekla da ima siromasan jelovnik,ali gastro i psih.kazu da je ok.
Zdrava je potpuno.Sitna.Sad se malo zdebljala i ima skoro 17 kg.
Dorucak i vecera nam nisu problem i to pojede i sama,rucak je uzas.vrtimo se u krug sa 5 namirnica i tih 5 ne jede kako treba i bas ovako kako opisujes-nije gladna,dize se,pa bi crtic,pa me hrani.....
Meni recimo nije bed ni da gleda crtic,ni da ju hranim ,ali to traje i traje i traje i bas je frustrirajuce.
Cirkus oko hranjenja amo stvorili mi kad je bila jos mala,ali ona tad doslovno nije nista jela na faze.I taj ocaj razumiju samo oni koji su ga probali.
Kad dijete sa prosjecnom tezinom po porodu sa god.dana nema ni 9 kg,a svaka ga prehlada baci jos pola kg unatrag koju onda vraca i vraca...
Uzas uglavnom.
Ovo sad je pjesma kako je bilo.
Uveli smo nesto novih namirnica,pojede i kad smo negdje nesto....
U vrticu pojede uzinu voce,ostalo nece.Rucak niti probati....
I netko ti je guk spomenuo,on ti nije u kkks-radi se posebno.
Pisi sto kazu u Klaicevoj i sretno.

----------


## n.grace

> Al' kako JA to mogu malo bolje srediti? Nisam ja mama djeteta.


X
jelena, ja fakat ne kužim tvoje komentare

----------


## Vrci

Evo obavili gastro dr.J u Klaicevoj

Ono sto ga mucilo nakasljavanje kaze moze biti prolazni refluks od neke upale il nesto,to bi zanemario sad. Jedino je malo bio ljut sto nam pedica nije dala nikakve pretrage nego ceka njega. Al dobro

111cm i 15,7kg kod njih. Dobili hrpu pretraga, urin, uk, stolica, kks i hrpa iz krvi (ukljucujuci enzime, stitnjacu, svakakva cudesa, cak i za celijakiji mislim), uzv abdomena, i pregled nutricionista. Sa nalazima opet kod njega

Drago mi da se krece, i sve da ispadne samo na psihickoj bazi,barem znamo da je fizicki ok. A psihologa ionak imamo opet uskoro

----------


## Lili75

Super Vrci napravite sve pretrage, iako sigurna sam da će nalazi bit ok i da se radi o psihi.

Jel sada ide psihologu u Klaićevoj ili opet u vrtić?

----------


## Vrci

U vrticu ga je samo promatrao i uputio dalje. Sve se vodimo u Klaicevoj. Stvarno ne znam kako joj se nismo prije sjetili to s hranom reci  :škartoc: 

Dobili smo i dnevnik prehrane, 3 dana u gram mjeriti sve sto jede.

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi se naručila kod nutricionista?
Za pregled kod nje ti treba klopa tri dana sve kaj jede i pije kroz ta tri dana,da opet ne bu da moraš opet nekaj čekati e sad vidim da su dobila upute za nutricionista

----------


## Lili75

> U vrticu ga je samo promatrao i uputio dalje. Sve se vodimo u Klaicevoj. Stvarno ne znam kako joj se nismo prije sjetili to s hranom reci 
> 
> Dobili smo i dnevnik prehrane, 3 dana u gram mjeriti sve sto jede.


to bi bilo dobro ući prije djeteta i ispričat dr. ne pred njim.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala Lili, budemo tako onda  :Smile: 

Da, dobili smo taj dnevnik za 3 dana. Jedino ne znam dal da radi toga ne ide u vrtic jedan dan ili da mi iz vrtica kazu sto je jeo

----------


## jelena.O

Sad mogu ti reć kaj je jeo ali ne i kolo je pojeo.recimo kad to radim jednom u sve tri godine,vašem stvari kod spremanja,onda vazem kaj sam stavila na tanjur u cuture,i na kraju osvojenim kolko od toga je pojedemo jel pola 3/4 ili neki drugi razlomak.ako možeš može i bez vrtića

----------


## j-la

Vrci, drago mi je da ste krenuli. Znam da te ovo jako dugo muči.
Nadam se da će vam ti sve pomoći da napokon razumijete u čemu je problem.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala Lili, budemo tako onda 
> 
> Da, dobili smo taj dnevnik za 3 dana. Jedino ne znam dal da radi toga ne ide u vrtic jedan dan ili da mi iz vrtica kazu sto je jeo


U vrtiću probaj dogovoriti termin za kraći razgovor s odgajateljima i stručnom službom, možda čak i sa zdravstvenim voditeljem. To ti je prilika da im kažeš za problem (iako oni i sami znaju pristojan dio priče) i zamoli ih da ti vode dnevnik tijekom dana. Hoće oni to... Oni brinu o djeci koja su alergičari, dijabetičari i imaju razne druge smetnje (mom starijem sinu draga teta S. je mjerila vrijeme okluzije oka i skidala flaster kad je trebalo - nije joj bio problem, znala je da se liječi od strabizma i ambliopije i uredno je to radila za njega i još jednu djevojčicu iz grupe koja je isto nosila flaster), ali trebaju znati zašto je to bitno i što se od njih traži. 

Za svog sina ostavi upute (kakve ste dobili u bolnici) i nek pišu ili svaki dan jedan list ili u bilježnicu, kako njima bude više odgovaralo. Možda već imaju iskustva - nikad ne znaš...

----------


## Optimist

Draga Vrci,
pratim vasu pricu. 
Drago mi je da ste krenuli, nadam se da cete pronaci uzrok i rijesiti problem. 
Nece ici preko noci, ali bitno da ide. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Obavili nutricionisticu. Sukus njenih savjeta je odgovor i na pitanje u naslovu teme-hoce.

Znaci po nasem dnevniku prehrane je rekla "ovo je za gubitak kila, a ne dobitak". Namirnice su nam ok,al jede precesto i premalo.

Sad moramo raditi barem 3 i pol sata pauzu medu obrocima. Baza obroka zitarice/krumpir, dodati masnoce,ma to sam sve znala.
I dobio je d kapi, childlife da uzima,i nutrini za one dane navecer kad procijenim da je bas slabo jeo

Kaze ona da je,ako je zdravstvrno sve ok, uvjerena da ce s tim rjedim obrocima nauciti ogladniti, jesti i povecati zeludac da se jos bolje najede

----------


## Lili75

Meni zvuči logično. 
Zaista nema potrebe da jede češće od svaka 3h. Sretnooo!!!

Sad ti je težak zadatak naviknut i sve ostale odrasle osobe oko sebe da ga ne nutkaju stalno i provjeravat na sat koliko je vremena prošlo, da prođe bar minimum a što duže, to bolje.

----------


## Vrci

Ne nutkaju ga. Veći nam bude problem njegovo traženje jer ima takvu naviku. Danas sam ga uhvatila da si je išao po bananu.  I jednom je rekao da ide nešto pojesti.

Jedva čekam vidjeti dalje

----------


## Vrci

Toliko o teoriji nutricionistice. On ni 4 sata nakon slabog obroka nije gladan.
Umjesto 4-5 obroka doci cemo do tog da jede mozda 2 il 3

A ne moram vam opisivati muke kad mora piti Nutri drink

Jucer sam bila toliko sludena i dotakla dno da sam muzu napisala da cu malog udaviti golim rukama  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jelena.O

Je jutro vjerujem da je ogavan
Moja je imala neko zamjensko mlijeko koje je smrdrlo ko sam  vrag,a za pit je bilo nikakvih
Probaj dodavati ulje.......

----------


## Vrci

A cak i nije fuj, bas ko cokoladno mlijeko. Al on ne pije mlijeko nikakvo,ni cokoladno niti bilo kakav takav napitak. 
100ml je pio 45min

I jos uvijek nije uopce gladan

Kaze mi poznanica da joj cudno da ga i na alergije ne testiraju

----------


## jelena.O

Nije čudno možda mu nekaj smeta pa ne može napredovati,koje je IgE dobio da vadi?
Možda možeš nutri prebaciti preko žganci,pahuljica i slično.

----------


## Lili75

Vrci jako mi je žao da se toliko mučite. Grlim :zagrljaj:

----------


## martinaP

> A cak i nije fuj, bas ko cokoladno mlijeko. Al on ne pije mlijeko nikakvo,ni cokoladno niti bilo kakav takav napitak. 
> 100ml je pio 45min
> 
> I jos uvijek nije uopce gladan
> 
> Kaze mi poznanica da joj cudno da ga i na alergije ne testiraju


U teoriji, ti napici se piju pored uobicajene hrane. Jako su zasitni. Tako da ako ga popije prije obroka, vrlo vjerojatno ce jos manje jesti jer nece biti gladan.

----------


## martinaP

Vrci, jeste li s njim prosli kakvu obradu vezanu za senzoriku?

----------


## Vrci

Jelena on ne jede ni zgance ni pahuljice. I da mu to prelijem preko hrane koju jede-ne bi jeo

Nema niti jedan ige za vaditi, za sad

----------


## Vrci

Sad vidim jos odgovora. Nutri mu moramo dati samo pred spavanje, na dane kad slabije jede

Koliko vidimo, problema sa senzorikom nema. Bili smo na raznim obradama, nitko to nije komentirao.

----------


## jelena.O

> Jelena on ne jede ni zgance ni pahuljice. I da mu to prelijem preko hrane koju jede-ne bi jeo
> 
> Nema niti jedan ige za vaditi, za sad


A rekla si da će provjeravati alergije
Jel onda samo ezinofile vadio?

----------


## jelena.O

Jesi li dala na slamčicu?
A zakaj ne jede žgance? Bar u njih možeš svašta utrpati

----------


## jelena.O

I koja klopa mu se sviđa koju mala jede,jel si mu to možda dala?

----------


## Vrci

Da,na slamcicu je pio. Zato je i islo, sporo al islo. Evo sad me moli jesti, idem mu skuhati tjesteninu uz meso,jer pire koji smo mi imali vise nije jestiv.

Zasto ne jede zgance  :Laughing:  zasto ne jede muffine, palacinke, kolace, pahuljice, jogurte, variva, smoothije...? Da jede ne bismo bili u ovom sr...

Od alergija sad ima samo celijakiju. Kks, kalcij, elektrolite cini mi se... Morala bih ici pogledati

----------


## j-la

Jesu mu sad našli celijakiju? Nisam upratila.

----------


## jelena.O

Ttg i to?

----------


## LolaMo

Čitala sam na preskokce pa ne znam da li ste bili na obradi kod psihologa.
Imali smo sličan problem - pretjerana izbirljivost, uvijek krefeke oko hrane (odlazak u restoran ili kad nas netko nedajboze pozove na ručak - noćna mora i moje crvenjenje), a isto kao i tvoj sin: mogao je gladovati zauvijek. 
Hranjenje je postalo natjecanje, obostrana manipulacija, mučenje za oboje. Kvarilo nam je odnos sa vlastitim djetetom.
Da ne kazem koliko su me frustrirali tuđi savjeti i pametovanja! 
A bio je inače jako dobro, emotivno i suradljivo dijete pa mi nije bilo jasno di smo zahebali. 
I napokoooon smo otisli psihologici (bio je on i preosjetljiv, smetala ga je buka i još neke sitnice - namjerno pišem "sitnice" jer je 99% puta to uspješno savladavao)

Nakon psihilogice nismo puno napredovali, ali ono što se JE promijenilo nakon mog dugog razgovora s njom: prilagodila sam (napokon) svoja očekivanja. 
Imala službeni dokaz da NISMO nigdje pogriješili (osim u svom inzistiranju i povremenom izgladnjivanju djeteta u razvoju) i ja sam finally odahnula. 
Ne svađamo se više oko hrane, ne vrti se sve oko toga, jede kako želi i što želi i iskreno - preporodili smo se! 
I dalje imamo neke logističke probleme, naravno (škola, skijanje, izleti), ali sada tome pristupamo drugačije...

Znam da ti nisam puno pomogla, ali samo sam ti htjela reći da razumijem i da potražite pomoć psihologa (oboje)



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Lola Mo dobro zbori,  Vrci tebi i mužu bi psiholog dosta olakšao da se nosite sa situacijom.

LolaMo kako sad pristupate izletima,školi, skijanju, druženjima i sl? Kako ste to riješili?

----------


## Kaae

Ne razumijem, koliko god da se trudim, kakve bi veze alergije imale s nejedenjem. Ako je alergican na nesto sto mu se stalno nudi, vjerojatno biste vec bili na hitnoj, ili barem na obradi zbog ovakvih ili onakvih, prilicno jasnih fizickih simptoma. 

Nutri je, pretpostavljam, ekvivalent Pediasure (Ensure) proizvodima. Energetski sastav je dovoljan kao zamjena za obrok, ne samo kao dodatak prehrani. Ne bih ga nikome preporucila navecer jer obicno nisu najnjezniji za zeludac. Nekima ne smetaju, ali znaju biti preteski - podrigivanje i nadimanje opcenito su cesta pojava.

----------


## jelena.O

Ako je celijakija u pitanju,nisu trebali imati vidljive nuspojave.inace sam vidjela jednu curu s celijakija koja je i veća i snažnija od bilo kojeg vršnjaka.
Nutri je ekvivalent insuresu.

----------


## jelena.O

Osim ako to nije povezano s pretjeranim ne razvijanjem 
Kad ideš raditi testove? Je li moraš nešto raditi i na Rebru ili samo u Klaićevoj?

----------


## Kaae

> Ako je celijakija u pitanju,nisu trebali imati vidljive nuspojave.inace sam vidjela jednu curu s celijakija koja je i veća i snažnija od bilo kojeg vršnjaka.
> Nutri je ekvivalent insuresu.


Celijaklija nije alergija.

----------


## Vaki

Možda ipak ima neki problem fizičke prirode! Ako nije to u pitanju, možda da kuhate zajedno? Moj jede puno bolje otkako zajedno pripremamo obroke... I da, pojede puno više kada ga ja hranim, nego kad jede sam. Na tome trebamo još poraditi...

----------


## marla-s

> Od alergija sad ima samo celijakiju.


"Samo (kršitelj koda)kiju"? Pa to je za zivota...sestra  od 35 godina je ima i prosli su mnogo toga ruznog i neugodnog za dijete. Dosta je jedna biopsija, a sam bog zna koliko su joj ih napravili.

Ni ja ne kuzim kako je netko povise napisao kakve veze ima izbirljivost sa alergijom? (kršitelj koda)kija znaci povracanje i proljev na sve sto sadrzi gluten, a crijevne resice budu za to vrijeme u komi. Oporave se tek nakon uvodjenja bezglutenske prehrane (srecom, danas je lako dostupna, a 80tih su mi roditelji to brasno nabavljali iz Njemacke)

Inace, vecina koje poznajem sa (kršitelj koda)kijom (osim sestre u obitelji imam jos nekoliko slucajeva, plus poznanici) je na neki nacin tijekom razvoja i rasta ostecena.

----------


## Kaae

Cekaj, tek sam i ja sad pohvatala. Ako ima celijakliju i ne hrani se strogom dijetom bez glutena, sasvim je logicno da ne napreduje i da ne jede jer mu je - lose. Ignorirana celijaklija dolazi s prilicno gadnim posljedicama, kao sto spominje marla-s.

----------


## jelena.O

Ne zna ona dali mali ima celijakija,već je dobio da napravi testove za celijakiju

----------


## jelena.O

Ne mora svaka celijakija dati proljeve,ali u većini daje nerazvijenost
Ipak nadam se da nije,ali ponekad i izbacivanje glutena pomaže
Moj je alergičan na gluten
Sestra je pred par godina imala slične probleme koje su imali i moji klinci,testirana na sve i svašta ,čak i na celijakiju,na kraju je ispalo ni skergivna celijakija,ali izbacivanje glutena je je rješila svoj problem,ali čim se zaboravi odmah problemi

----------


## marla-s

> Ne zna ona dali mali ima celijakija,već je dobio da napravi testove za celijakiju


A tako...onda daj boze da nije (kršitelj koda)kija.

----------


## marla-s

> Ne mora svaka celijakija dati proljeve...


Vjeruj mi, osoba kojoj je biopsijom utvrdjena celijakija i koja ima ostecenje korionskih resica, ta osoba mora na neki nacin izbaciti iz tijela unijetu glutensku prehranu. A dva su nacina za to - ili ce imati proljev ili ce povratiti. Jer resice jednostavno nemaju kapacitet zadrzati unijeti hranu.

 I sad samo zamisli agonije kad dijete niti jos ne prica, a samo izbacuje sve sto se unese u organizam...uzas uzasa. A taj uzas onda i dovodi do novih problema koje smo  spominjali. Puj, puj...nedao bog nikome...
I zato se nadam da to definitivno nije ovdje slucaj...

----------


## jelena.O

I ja se nadam da ova priča nije takva

----------


## Vrci

Uvjerena sam da nije celijakija. Jer njemu je osnov prehrane hrana s glutenom, bilo bi znakova ovih godina

Isprike ako malo nepovezano nekad pisem. Dakle od poznanice mali je bio kao i moj, izbirljiv, on bi samo pohano. Sa skoro 4 god 12 kila,mrsav. Kad je lose reagirao na Nutridrink,tj.nesto slicno sto su njemu dali, otkrili mu alergiju na pkm. Kad su u skladu s time sredili prehranu mali jede, sam trazi i prosirio je jelovnik. Drugo dijete.

Dakle sto radimo: SE, KKS, GUK, ABS i elektroliti, urin, uk, Ca, P, ast, alt, ggt, af, albumini, imunoglobulini, anti ttg, feritin, elastaza u stolici

----------


## Kaae

Nakon svog iskustva s alergijama, ja nazalost ne vjerujem u takve price. Nisu sve alergije direktno smrtonosne (potencijalno jesu) i neke osobe donekle toleriraju konzumaciju proteina na koje su alergicni, ali nezamislivo mi je da netko s alergijom (imunoloskom reakcijom na proteine, proizvodnjom IgE antitijela) jednostavno jede to sto mu smeta i onda X godina kasnije sazna da je, eto, to alergija.

Postoje razne intolerancije, zatim bolesti imunoloskog sustava kojima nikako ne odgovara odredjena hrana (npr problemi sa stitnjacom i prehrana), ali to nisu alergije. Znam da se ta rijec zna koristiti olako i svuda, ali s obzirom da zivimo alergije godinama, malo sam osjetljiva na pogresno koristenje termina i olako shvacanje samog problema.

----------


## marla-s

Sretno Vrci s tim pretragama i da su vam sve u najboljem redu [emoji123]

----------


## Lili75

Ja sam uvjerena da će djetetu svi nalazi biti ok, mislim da se ovdje radi o problemu psihološke prirode i da ga treba rješavat s psiholozima.

----------


## sirius

> Uvjerena sam da nije celijakija. Jer njemu je osnov prehrane hrana s glutenom, bilo bi znakova ovih godina
> 
> Isprike ako malo nepovezano nekad pisem. Dakle od poznanice mali je bio kao i moj, izbirljiv, on bi samo pohano. Sa skoro 4 god 12 kila,mrsav. Kad je lose reagirao na Nutridrink,tj.nesto slicno sto su njemu dali, otkrili mu alergiju na pkm. Kad su u skladu s time sredili prehranu mali jede, sam trazi i prosirio je jelovnik. Drugo dijete.
> 
> Dakle sto radimo: SE, KKS, GUK, ABS i elektroliti, urin, uk, Ca, P, ast, alt, ggt, af, albumini, imunoglobulini, anti ttg, feritin, elastaza u stolici


Nemate nista od preretraga za alergiju, nisu vam igE trazili. Celijakija je pokrivena.

----------


## casa

Moj je isto zezao oko nutri... Ali stvarno nakon desetak popijenih, prihvatio je da mora. 
I vrci, bas suosjecam. Odi kog nekog psihologa bez djeteta...

----------


## n.grace

> Zasto ne jede zgance  zasto ne jede muffine, palacinke, kolace, pahuljice, jogurte, variva, smoothije...? Da jede ne bismo bili u ovom sr...


nemoj se ni truditi odgovarati na takva pitanja ili komentare, jednostavno preskoči

znam koliko vam je teško i nadam se da će se sve riješiti i da će dijete početi jesti

----------


## sillyme

Moj je isto jako malo jeo, godinama. Prepoznajm ga u puno tu napisanih detalja... mislim da je krenulo prakticno jos kad je bio novorodjence, i mogao biti 3-4h bez dojenja, kasnije je isto dojio s po 4h razmaka. Rođen s 4kg na prvi rodjendan je jedva imao 9 i nesto sitno, dohrana je bila par zalogaja jednom dnevno, ako i to, više nije htio. Onda smo zavrsili kod gastroenterologa, zbog sumnje u GER, pa isto price o pedisureu jer ne dobiva na kilaži, pa zašto ga još dojim toliko (a kad je to nešto rijetko od hrane što dobro prihvaća - pa neću mu još to uskraćivati, halo?!) no počeo je ipak malo dobivati i nismo nastavili ići doktorima nego smo doma prihvatili da slabo jede i borili se da jede bar toliko da dobiva neki minimum. 

A kod njega je bilo da ne smije pojesti ništa između obroka, i da razmak mora biti barem 3h - ako bi u ta 3h pojeo pol keksa, idući obrok nije skoro ništa pojeo. I doma je preko tjedna godinama pio samo frape za doručak i večeru, ostalo koliko pojede u vrtiću a preko vikenda isti doručak/večera plus par zalogaja ručka ili popodne užine  (ali nije bio izbirljiv oko vrste hrane, samo su količine bile mizerne).  Naravno, davali smo mu obroke zajedno s nama (pazeci na onih min3h pauze) ali osim par zalogaja jedino bi taj frape popio. No uz svo to visegodisnje natezanje oko prakticno svakog obroka, mizernu tezinu i izgled hodajuceg kostura nikad nismo dali da jede pred tv ili da ga mi hranimo - cijelo to vrijeme je bilo da se obrok jede za stolom, bez distrakcija (osim ako se zapričamo), da se hrani sam, i sto je najvazije da nema dizanja od stola svakih par minuta i nema igranja za stolom usred obroka (a on se mogao zaigrati i s mrvicom kruha ako treba samo da ne jede). Obično je to bio gotov s jelom pola sata nakon što smo svi ostali bili gotovi, no cinjenica da mu se sestra igra dok on jos uvijek jede bi ga bar ponekad potakla da zavrsi obrok. 

Na kraju je ipak počeo jesti normalne količine, puno je pomoglo što smo ga s 5g upisali na brdo sportova pa bi nakon sporta dosao gladan, polako mu se valjda napokon i zeludac povecao, a pomoglo je i da su mu se svidjele neke cokoladne pahuljice s mlijekom koje bi dobio za veceru samo ako je prvo pojeo regularnu veceru (pa se i kalorijski unos povecao). Uglavnom, dogurao je do 20kg za upis u skolu, no taj skok je nastupio tek u toj zadnjoj godini vrtica, s 5g je imao 16,5kg. S tim da i dalje nema ni grama sala, sve su misici. Ali nije kostur.

Tako da bi ja eto za početak uvela pravila gdje se jede, kad se jede i ako se jede da se samo jede. Nema hranjenja, igranja za stolom, dizanja usred jela, zavaravanja tv-om dok se dijete sopa (to je sveki znala raditi, ja bi dobila slom zivaca, a i mm) - prezivjeli smo tisucu slomova zivaca sto taaaaako sporo jede i sto mu je 3 griza dovoljno i vise nije gladan, i napokon sad normalno jede (iako ja podsvjesno jos uvijek mjerkam koliko je jeo, zbrajam koliko je bilo prosli obrok, racunam kolicine za iduci.... ) Nije da sam generalno u zivotu razbijala svakodnevno zivce oko toga, no cinjenica je da mi je islo vec jako na zivce da je svaki obrok natezanje s njim koliko ce pojesti jer je npr pojeo pol tanjura bistre juhe s jednom nokolicom i on vise nije gladan za rucak... i tako godinama.

----------


## Vrci

Znam da ja imam problema sa svime. Al on za vrijeme obroka non stop pita kad ce biti gotov, koliko zalogaja,koliko minuta,jel jeo, pa ode u price. Da dobijem lipu za svaku rijec bila bih milijunasica. 
Psihicki me umara. Evo jucer je tulio od gladi pa danas nije naucio i nije htio rucati osim 2 zalogaja. Sad ga silim na malo Nutridrinka i kipim u sebi. I sutim i ne odgovaram mu na pitanja jer ne mogu vise.
Muz je zivcan i dere se onda i samo mu kazne zbraja.

Mrzim recenicu "kad cu biti gotov". Za tjedan dana se vracam na posao i to ce mi biti preporod.

Koliko im treba te gladi da se resetiraju?

----------


## martinaP

> Ja sam uvjerena da će djetetu svi nalazi biti ok, mislim da se ovdje radi o problemu psihološke prirode i da ga treba rješavat s psiholozima.


Takodjer. 

Jer sve ovo drugo (alergije, intolerancije....) manifestirale bi se jos na neki nacin.

----------


## marla-s

> Koliko im treba te gladi da se resetiraju?


Podsjecas me na mene kad sam se za svog upornog nespavaca pitala kad ce vise spavati kao i druga djeca (u jaslicama i vrticu je bio jedini nespavac)... ma kakvi, nisam to dozivjela. Eno ga, ima 12 godina, budi se u ranu zoru, a navecer nikad ne bi isao spavati. Zadnja linija obrane mi je pubertet kad svi normalno spavaju do podne...ali, bojim se da ni od toga nista :D


A vase hranjenje...puno je tu vec tenzija i vjerujem koliko vam svima to predstavlja problem. 
Mislim da cete kao roditelji u nekom trenutku poceti mijenjati svoj odnos prema hranjenju i cijeloj dinamici koja se stvara zbog svakog obroka. Naravno, sve to pod uvjetom da je organski sve u redu i kad rijesite sve sto se pretraga tice.

Gle, ni vi vise ne uzivate u obrocima...pa kako ce on kao dijete? A obroci (makar jedan dnevno) bi trebali biti zadovoljstvo, druzenje, a ne niz pravila iza kojih stoji nagrada ili kazna. Ne treba dijete divaniti za stolom kao odrasli, niti to tko ocekuje, ali bi bilo dobro da je izlozeno tom modelu obiteljskog druzenja za stolom, pa korak po korak - i dva zalogaja s nekim uzitkom su bolja nego 10 njih u agoniji, s prijetnjama i frustracijama.

Nisam ja s vama unutar 4 zida pa moguce krivo percipiram, ali stekla sam dojam po ovome sto pises da cete u ovoj prici vi odrasli krenuti s promjenama ponajprije od sebe da bi ista promijenili kod malenog.

----------


## sillyme

> Znam da ja imam problema sa svime. Al on za vrijeme obroka non stop pita kad ce biti gotov, koliko zalogaja,koliko minuta,jel jeo, pa ode u price. Da dobijem lipu za svaku rijec bila bih milijunasica. 
> Psihicki me umara. Evo jucer je tulio od gladi pa danas nije naucio i nije htio rucati osim 2 zalogaja. Sad ga silim na malo Nutridrinka i kipim u sebi. I sutim i ne odgovaram mu na pitanja jer ne mogu vise.
> Muz je zivcan i dere se onda i samo mu kazne zbraja.
> 
> Mrzim recenicu "kad cu biti gotov". Za tjedan dana se vracam na posao i to ce mi biti preporod.
> 
> Koliko im treba te gladi da se resetiraju?


Evo, mom je trebalo nekih 4-5 godina  :Smile:  
No dan danas kad ja pitam hoces kod bake on ponekad odgovori "da li cu tamo morati jesti?" Pa ja instant popi**im jer opet samo gleda kako da ne mora jesti. 
Razmak od 3h je sluzio da znam da moze pojesti i da je bar malo gladan na pocetku obroka, a obrok smo mu mi dozirali koliko smo smatrali da je razumno da pojede, da se njega pitalo on bi dan danas jeo tri zlice i kraj. Ali kazem kako je rastao i kako mu se zeludac utrenirao za malo vece kolicine dosli smo do faze da bude gladan i pojede solidno... iako recimo danas je opet odugovlacio, sto godina zvakao komadic mesa, svi smo odavno pojeli i vec su kolaci na stolu a on oteze, oteze... ima 7 godina. I nije da mu nije fino, zna zapanjujuce dobro opisati koja hrana mu je ili nije fina, i zasto - samo kad su kolicine u pitanju jeo bi ko vrabac. Neki dan nismo pazili, nije jeo prakticno nista cijeli dan, i place u 6 navecer da ga jako boli trbuh, ja zbrojim sto sve taj dan (nije) jeo i kazem mu odi jest, gladan si - on da ne, da ne moze jesti jer ga boli trbuh. Znaci 7g i jos nije shvatio sto je bol u trbuhu od gladi  :Rolling Eyes:  Bude valjda jednom... 

Kao sto rekoh, 1000x sam izgubila zivce sto se natezemo oko 3 zalogaja u tanjuru, sto on zeli pregovarati koliko zalogaja jos mora pojesti da se slozimo da je pojeo rucak, trazenje da je zedan (onda bi naiskap popio dva deci vode i kraj rucku) itd. Pa bi onda pricao i pricao - e ne moze, suti i jedi. Pricat ces kad pojedes ili bar kad ces uz pricu ujedno i jesti. Imao je tisucu taktika kako da odugovlaci i oteze tu muku zvanu jelo. Najvaznije od svega je da sam u nekom trenutku shvatila da jednostavno te "nemoj ga forsirati jesti" ne pali uvijek, da ponekad mi roditelji moramo bar malo intervenirati. I od onda ga bez griznje savjesti "maltretim" da jede. A kolicine... tolko mu je sestra pojela za obrok dok je imala 10 mjeseci. 

U svakom slucaju sad je puuuuno bolje nego kad je imao 2-3-4 pa i 5 godina, pa se sve nadam da bu do puberteta postao standardni stalno gladni tinejdzer. Onda cu nadam se kukati da sve pojede cega ima u kuci.

----------


## Vrci

Ma sto je najbolje, obroci nam nisu napeti. Siza mu krene kad mi zavrsimo, a on jos nije ni par zalogaja pojeo. Pa mu se vise ne da i tak.

Jucer je tako tamanio hranu kad je ogladnio, kaze moj tata da ga nikad nije vidio tako da jede.
Znam,moram se ja sabrati, i iz dana u dan naprijed

----------


## mikka

moja najmlada je takvo dijete, prepoznajem dosta stvari koje ste pisale. sad ima 7,5 godina. nikad ju doduse nisam vodila na preglede, zdrava je, osim sto je malo cudna i sto ne moze biti na miru dvije sekunde otkad se rodila. nama je krenulo nabolje kad sam ja doslovno odlucila da se ne mogu vise nervirati oko njezine hrane i voditi borbe, postavila cvrsce granice oko nekih stvari (kvalitete obroka i eventualnih nepozeljnih grickalica) i istovremeno prihvatila da je ona dijete koje jede par grizeva svakih recimo 2 sata. jede uglavnom oko 15 vrsta obroka, uglavnom meso (cisto peceno/kuhano, bez safteva ikakvih) i jaja. voli sirova jaja. od voca jabuke, banane. povrce - krastavac. kruh, sami bez icega. i tako. bas nam je bilo mucno, ali otkad sam ja trajno sjasila i ne nerviram se vise doslovno uopce oko hrane - ona jede vise i normalnije. ne znam je li to slucajnost ili je bas zbog toga, ja mislim ovo drugo.

----------


## silkica

Lako za odluku da se neću nervirati,samo da sam samo ja u pitanju.Muž je bio taj koji me dugo vremena izbacivao iz takta(a malo mi je falilo).Za njega je svaka njena/njihova nervoza zbog toga što su gladne i što se nisu najele.One su glaaadne!Mislim se:pa neka su,zašto se nisu najele?Pa mršave su,pa blijede su,pa ih onda on uhvati hraniti.Pa on,kao obožavatelj svega mogućeg suhog,nasjecka slanine,kobasice,hljeba,a onda one neće da jedu(normalno,one to ne vole),pa se on unervozi,pa unervozi mene....Da zna da ih ja uopšte ne tjeram da jedu hljeb,ispalio bi me na mjesec.On vjeruje u hljeb,glavna hrana i tako,za njega je nemoguć obrok bez hljeba.Meso!Nasjeckaj što više da se najedu(a one meso jedu minimalno).

----------


## mikka

moja jede suhomesnato bez icega, kruh bez icega, jaja bez icega, skoro nikakve kombinacije hrane, samo jedna hrana i to je to  :Grin: 

odustala sam od ideje da ja "znam" kaj bi ona "trebala" jesti i pustila da jede kaj izabere od onoga kaj nudim

----------


## Vrci

Mi smo sad u mirovanju jer se razbolio. Od ponedjeljka kuri, jede skoro ništa. Grlobolja, kašalj, inhalacije, antibiotik.... Sad uopće ni nema apetita.
Probali smo nadoknaditi Nutridrinkom, al on više od 100ml na dan ne može popiti. Dakle pola bočice, i to pijucka sat vremena il više. Danas sam ga malo stisla da popije više i dignuo mu se želudac i skoro povratio  :Sad:  A da ne pričam da je i prethodnom pijenju prethodilo urlanje, plakanje i cijela drama. Za 5 malih gutljaja.
Pao na kilaži naravno

I tak, meni trenutno sve ravno...

----------


## zutaminuta

Jučer skuham grah za danas. Sve ok. Puno mrkve, puno špeka. Najmanja danas pojede cijelu zdjelu. Najstarija pojede pet žličica, kaže da je fino i prestane jesti. Klinac neće ni prismrditi.

Napravim danas večeru. Šnicli u bijelom umaku s pireom. Uz šalatu. Sve kao restoranski, ne previše zasoljeno. Taman. Najmanja pojede sve. Najstarija pojede pet žličica, kaže da je fino, prestane jesti i traži jabuku. Klinac neće ni prismrditi.

Tako sam ljuta. Ne mogu doći k sebi. Uzmem svježe stvari s placa, kvalitetno meso. Spremam to uru vremena, dam si truda. Ispadne jednako kao kad bi njihov ćaća spremao. Kod babe jedu dok gledaju u tv, ko zombiji bulje, ona im trpa u usta. Ovdje zajebavaju s hranom.

Sad sam toliko ljuta da sam morala izać iz sobe. Dišem duboko i pokušavam se smiriti. Znam da jela nisu loša jer najmanja prva ne bi jela da su loša. Osim toga, ja volim fino jest i ovo mi je bilo fino. Nisam znala tako dobro složiti jelo do unazad godinu dana. 

Dala sam im da glođu jabuke (isto s placa, prefine) i rekla da neće ništa drugo dobit doli jabuka i tog što sam napravila. Najstarija sad ponavlja da ona nije gladna. 

Ovih dana su prehlađeni, najmanja nije, ali nemaju temperaturu. Samo im curka nos lagano. Možda pretjerujem. Možda trebam pričekati da im se vrati osjet njuha.

----------


## Vrci

Moj bi pojeo svo voce svijeta. Sjedne za stol, nakon 3 zalogaja pita kad ce biti gotov

Naucis se zivjeti s tim.

Mala doma meso ni polizne. Pitam u vrticu, tamo ga jede

Mislim da nije problem u tome jel im fino il ne. Jednostavno im se ne jede

----------


## pulinka

> Mislim da nije problem u tome jel im fino il ne. Jednostavno im se ne jede


X

Previše očekuješ. Ako su prehlađeni, normalno da im je apetit smanjen. I može jelo biti ne znam koliko fino, ako mu oni ne osete ukus, svejedno je. 

Kada su moji bili bolesni, a ja se brinula da ne jedu dovoljno, nudila sam im da piju šta god su hteli i jedu ono povrće i voće koje su inače voleli, uz bilo šta drugo što su hteli da jedu. I ako sam mislila da treba, puštala sam ih da par dana jedu kao zombiji uz tv dok su bili tako mali kao tvoji. Možda nije bilo pametno niti vaspitno, ali meni je štedelo živce. Generalno mislim da dok su deca bolesna nema smisla puno insistirati na principima i doslednom vaspitanju. Naravno da svi mrzimo kad niko neće da pojede odličan ručak, ali ne verujem da ćeš ljutnjom i ultimatumom postići puno. Daj tim šmrcavim nešto donekle zdravo da pojedu i pričekaj dok ozdrave, možda te prijatno iznenade. 
Moja starija je godinama jela tako kao i tvoja- sve je bilo "Fiiiino!", ali od svega se jelo samo toliko da se baš ne sruši od gladi u iduća 2 sata, a nakon toga je bila kmezava do idućeg obroka zbog praznog stomaka...

----------

